# IVF & Crohn's/colitis...part 2



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Happy Chatting...

Natasha xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Minxy for the new home

Burty, I have found my obstetric care a bit rubbish to be fair.  I get seen every week but there is no point because all they do is ask me how i have been and i tell them, they write it in the notes and basically say see you next week.  I have seen my bowel consultant a few times but there is no medication i can take during the pregnancy that makes my symptoms any better so there is little point in seeing him either.  The two consultants dont seem to be able to communicate either.  My bowel consultant wanted to deliver me at 30 weeks (i am now 32 weeks) and my obstetrician wanted to deliver at 32 weeks but now his stand in has said 35 weeks.  No one can quite decide what to do with me however they have decided both consultants will do the c section together in case of bowel perforation (hope this doesnt happen!).

I think the problem is that either of them havent dealt with a j-pouch patient getting pregnant before so its all new to them too but i guess that doesnt help me much.

On the plus side once i hit 20 weeks I have had scans every 2/3 weeks to check on growth and well being etc which i wouldnt have had if i hadnt have had the surgery so that side of it has been good.

Hopefully your surgeon will have more experience of pregnancy than mine!  I am sure he is going to write a dissertation on me or something!

Cat xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

cat, it's so scary when they're not familiar with our JPouch situation isn't it?  I had that when pregnant with my son and I had to almost demand a c-section.  The doctor said I could deliver natrually but I was worried about contingence later on. I hope you're managing ok.  Did you say you're seeing or talking to your regular doctor tomorrow? 

Can I ask you all a question?  when we did our ivf, I found that my left side hurt a lot...and so much, that it made it painful to even go to the bathroom (sorry if tmi).  I'm pretty sure that my JPouch is on the left side and they had issues seeing my left ovary at scans.  So I'm not sure if the pain was caused by my ovaries being larger since they were being stimulated and thus, they were hitting the JPouch.  Or if it hurt because of all the probing at the scans and they hit my JPouch when trying to see my ovary.  I had the pain for about a month after our ivf but it did go away.
1)  I'm experiencing the same pain again with our FET.  Anyone found this or have any idea what it could be?
2)  Anyone experience this with an ivf cycle?  How can it be avoided in our next ivf since I dont know if it affected our outcome?  (We test for our FET on Monday but I'm 90% sure it hasn't worked)

Thanks..I'm just scared that this will always be a problem and I know my fertility doctor doesn't know much about it.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Yay - we're now a part 2!!

Congrats to Burty on your BFP - please keep us all posted as to how you get on - it does inspire us that are still hanging round waiting and feeling were getting nowhere!!

I have changed GP's so went to see him tonight to 'have a chat'.  He is a lovely man and has been the most sympathetic/understanding person i have met so far.  I always avoid seeing women GP's as they always seem really short with me and like they can't be bothered with me!  

He has had a firm word with me about my expectations perhaps being too high that IVF will work.  He has also been the first to say he agrees with me that i do have endometriosis.  Just hearing the words almost reduced me to tears - i'm sick of explaining how much period and mid-cycle pain i get and how i'm unable to even sit up when it is bad!  He also said i've had it so bad so far he could cry for me (and proceeded to put his head in his hands and almost start crying.....sounds patronising written down but meant a lot to me!)

So although he recommended adoption (which i'm not keen to do yet) rather than IVF i came away feeling like I had met a GP who really cared, wanted the best for ME and G (partner) and wasn't afraid to tell it how it is.....just the way i like it!!

Cat - you still hanging in there?  You are in my thoughts my days, wondering when i am going to log on and find baby news!

Love to everyone else, ready, jayB, Burty, cat (who else did i forget? apologies!)


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ_wales, I've never heard of a doctor saying to go straight to adoption because of endometresis.  Don't give up hun.  Go talk with a fertility clinic to get their opinion on ivf.  Can't believe a doctor can be so insensitive.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

HI Girls 

Was going to write after my appointment on Wednesday but so much has been going on. 

Burty Many congratulations on your BFP- Wishing you a very healthy pregnancy.

Cat I am so sorry things are so bad for you, I remember haviing accidents and going to the toilet up to 20 times a day, it was no fun and very depressing. It is good that you are being so carefuly monitored, but would be nice if everybody could agree rather than telling you different things. Lets hope you can keep Libby in there for as long as possible so she can pile on the weight and not need any special care. Thinking about you.

EJ - I agree that the doctor shouldn't really have been so negative about the IVF it is only natural to wan't to try first and I think any adoption agency would think it was strange if you didn't. Although the negative cycles have been heartbreaking and at times nearly too hard to bear. I would need to have at least tried once before I considered any alternatives.Wish you all the best.

Ready - I really hope all our prayers are answered for you and you have a sibling on the way for you son. Good luck for monday.

Carrie - All the best for the 4D scan, my friend had one done and it was amazing she also got a video too. 

Well has you know from my ticker mine and my sisters appointment is Wednesday, mixed feelings at the moment. I so wan't this to work and am terrified at the thought of it not working. Although whilst on holiday DP and I did talk about it.if our next tx was negative. It would be such a tough decision to stop tx and accept that we won't be parents. (DP would not do adoption or fostering). I really hope that next year will be successful for all of us not pregnant. Cat, Carrie and Burty have all inspired me to go on even though our journey has now changed,now needing a donor.

Well I had better go, out to Dp's sister for dinner.
Love to you all

Jayb xxxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

jayb, thanks for the wishes.  Even though we're tryng for our second, I so know the feeling of it just wanting to work and dreading the opposite.  We're also at the ponit where I'm not sure how much longer we'll try so it makes it nerve racking when your tries are limited.  I'll be praying for you that this will be the one for you and your dp.  Good luck on Wed. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Just a quick post to ready - honey i really hope your dreams come true today, you will be in my thoughts

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Just to let you all know I am booked in for my c-section on tuesday 9th.  I have to be at the hospital at 7:30 a.m. and am second on the list.

The consultant saw me on wednesday and reckons she could be a whopper (about 5-6 lbs already!) so he has no doubt she will do well.

I think they want me to stay in for about a week but baby will be in for maybe another week after that, depends on how well she puts on weight and is feeding.

Jayb - hope your appointment with your sis went well on wednesday.  You are so lucky to have a sister willing to do that for you, you obvioulsy have a very strong bond.

I note there is no news from Ready - i hope no news is good news and you are too busy celebrating honey!

Cat xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

cat, just wanted to wish you all the best for Tuesday.  Can you believe you'll be holding your baby in a few days?  I'm teary eyed just thinknig back to when our son was born.  Wonderful that the baby is just about full weight right now.  Hope you're doing ok and can manage a few more days with your stomach.  Wishing you all the best with a speedy recovery, and let us know when you get a moment.    I'll be thinking of you.

I wish you were right cat, but no, we got a BFN and I've been tryign to come to terms with it.  We have a follow up with our dr on Tuesday (went today but she told us to come back when she has time)..and we're also in the process of booking a consulation with another clinic (since this was our 4th negative with FET/IVF)..and then will make a decision.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Ready - so sad to hear your news.  I am thinking of you.  It is such a shame because the IVF obvioulsy has worked for you in the past and they say once you have had one pregnancy its easier to achieve another.  Maybe another clinic will be able to help just dont give up.  In the meantime you have your two year old to keep you occupied!!!
I know a few people off this website have switched clinics and gone on to have a BFP.  I had my treatment at the Hull IVF Clinic and a couple of girls from that thread have changed to some clinic in nottingham and gone on to have successful treatments.  I know different clinics do more thorough investigations etc and the nottingham clinic is quite pricy but you cant put a price on a child can you.

Hi to everyone else its been very quiet lately.

Have had such a bad night with tummy.  I am trying to focus - 3 more sleeps and then i get to meet her.  Will be pleased to get out of the house as well being housebound is now fun at all!!

Cat xx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all having a great Saturday so far?

CAT - I'm so pleased for you - you must be so excited!!  Sorry to hear you have had yet another terrible night, but you are totally focussing now on meeting your precious bundle on Tuesday and are almost there!  Stay strong - you are amazing.......XXX

READY - I was really sorry to read of your news - how are you holding up?  Like Cat says, maybe a change of Clinic would bring you the BFP you are longing for?  As I live in Scotland, I can't recommend any Clinics down there, but I'm sure you will do the right thing -Stay strong and never lose sight of the dream........Thinking of you.......XXX

JAYB - How did you get on at the Clinic on Wednesday?  I hope it wasn't too stressful for you - please let us know how you get on - Thinking of you......XXX

Hi to everyone else.......

Well I can't believe that I'm 23 weeks & 1 day pregnant (not that I'm counting)!!  I had a really weird dream last night that we had a boy - I think it is actually a boy, but who cares as long as the baby is healthy?  We had to reschedule the 4D scan, and are now having it this Friday.  I had to go to see a Dermatologist yesterday (that's the reason I had to cancel the 4D scan) as the rash on my legs was much worse and I had scratched so much it was bruised and bleeding.  Anyway, it's eczema related to the pregnancy - they've given me loads of lotions and potions to use, so hopefully I'll get some relief.  They have also said that as my blood count is low (it's 9), that will be making things worse.  My worry was that it was affecting the baby in some way, but they've put my mind at rest about that.  The baby has really started moving about, especially at night.  I've had a couple of intense kicks quite low down, and loads of fizzy bubbles.  Also that feeling that you get on a rollercoaster - very strange.  The baby hasn't moved much this morning, but as I use my doppler every day that keeps me semi-sane!!!  The heartbeat is usually around 150-160 BPM and sounds like a train - I know there is an old wives tale where if it sounds like a train it's a boy and if it sounds like galloping horses it's a girl - does anyone know it this theory has worked?

Well better go and get dressed - love to you all.

Take care - Your FF, Carrie XX


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Lovely to hear from you carrie

Feeling baby move is so lovely but in a few weeks when he/she learns some karate moves (always at bedtime!!) you might not be so pleased.  Libby starts as soon as i lie down on my side in bed and sometimes it hurts!!!  Very reassuring though and i must admit i do panic if i dont feel her move for a while.

Hope the lotions and potions work on your eczema.

as for the old wives tales, i dont think any of them are true.  Are you waiting til the birth to find out the sex or do you want to know when you have your 4D scan.  I was convinced right from the start i was having a boy and when they said it was a girl i made her check again because i couldnt believe it!  At my clinic in Hull all the girls on the thread have had girls, no on ever has boys so we think there is something in the water!!

Good luck for friday, i will have to catch up on the news when i get out of hospital.

Hi to everyone else

Cat xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

cat, thanks for your note.  It's so tough to decide whether to switch or not.  We have a follow up appt with our clinic on Tues and are in the process of arranging a consulation with another.  It seems like somethign is going on and has changed since having our son.  I'm wondering if it's immune related (esp with the colitis, and I also have asthma and a form of arthritis).  You're absolutely right int hat there is no price for a child. If we knew it would work, we'd gladly use our savings.  Oh..did I ever mention I live in Canada?  So can't use your clinic.   It's tough though to know when to stop as we could go through it with no result.  I'm so sorry you're suffering so...hang in there.  It'll all be worth it. I'm so excited for you and your dh and you'll soon be three!

Carrie, to be honest, I took the news ok since I was expecting it, but have been having a very hard last few days. Crying a lot...but I'll be ok.  Guess it just hit me a little late.  That is so exciting about your 4D scan.  The pictures are sooo clear.  Hope the lotions help with your rash.  At the end of my pregnancy with my son, I was itchy like crazy (diff reason) and it was just awful...so I can totally sympathize.  The movement is fun, isn't it? Funny how they're the most active at night when you're ready to go to bed.  Write back when you can and tell us about your scan.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

will do personals later

My sis and I went to our appointment, we saw Daniel he was really nice. Went through all the treatment with my sister. we now just have to have the routine blood tests and then all being well we should start the count down to DR on February's AF.
Daniel said to my sister that she was giving me the most precious gift anyone could give. This made us both quite emotional. I still have to pinch myself to believe I have this chance. So many mixed emotions but at least I have this chance.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

you are all in my thoughts even though i dont' post that much....

just wanted to say good luck to cat - hope it all goes smoothly....let us know all your news as soon as you can  

jayb - hi hun....so glad the appointment went well   February will be here before you know it (well it better had be as we go to adoption panel then too).

ready - sorry for your bfn   

carrie - gosh that has gone quick   will you find out what you are having?

EJ - i'm here if you ever want to pm me about the adoption path  

for us things are good   adoption plans moving on nicely   kitchen being renovated big time which is driving me   but hey ho.......the only fly in the ointment is that i need surgery again  

i think i have some kind of hernia under my stoma - poor stanley   so they will have a look on the 16th......but i'm scheduled for op on the 18th to have my AP resection scar (on my bum  ) refashioned as it has gone a bit crooked and it hurts too much to sit down these days. Just when i thought i was done with surgery too   still it beats having UC!

anyways, thinking of you all, ritz.


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to pop on quickly hi to everyone, and sorry about the brief post.  

I just wanted to say to those ladies who are considering the adoption route, that I am actually an adopted child (I was adopted at 3 months old) - if you want to ask me anything about growing up as an adopted person, then please don't hesitate.  

Love to you all - catch up soon, Carrie XX


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

cat, don't know if you'll read this, but just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow.  I'm so excited for you that you and dh will meet your little one and become a family of three.  Hope your recovery is well and you're back to yourself quickly.  Update us when you get a chance.  

HI to everyone else.


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi CAT

You won't read this as you will be in hospital with your precious new arrival, but I just wanted to pop on and say I'm thinking of you, your DH and your new addition.  

Take care - with love, Carrie XX


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to pop on quickly to say hi, and to say we had our Detailed Scan with 3D / 4D today - I've uploaded a photo which you can see to the left of this post!  It was a trully amazing experience, and the baby looks fantastic - The measurements actually put me a week ahead for dates!  We got 6 photos and 2 DVD's - 1 with stills and the other with real time moving images - amazing!!  We were asked if we wanted to know the sex, but said no - do any of you ladies have any ideas from the photo?

Catch up soon - hope you are all doing good.

Love - Carrie XX


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Ritzi really lovely to hear from you, fantastic news that February is your panel aswell. That seems to be pretty quick. Really hope you will keep popping on and letting us know everything is going. Hope all goes well with your op. Not nice at all.

Carrie - picture is lovely - I will feel bad if it is a girl but just from that photo I think it may be a little boy. So lovely though. I would not have a real problem with adopting but my Dp does, so it isn't an option for us. My friend at work is adopted and it really seems to have had a positive effect for her.

Have any of you seen the news on Cat in the birth announcements. Libby Grace is doing well. Go and have a look. Cat if you get chance to read this hope all is ok and Libby is still doing well.

Ben out with Dp's sister today she is 21 weeks pregnant. Went to Mothercare and brought a few things. I really don't feel bad at all in fact I am really enjoying going through this pregnancy with her, we are very close anyway but it is really lovely, next week I am going with her for her 22 week scan.

Well had better go, Lots of love EJ hope you are ok

Jaybxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Carrie, what am amazing photo!  Must have been sooo exciting to see your baby moving.  The picture is so clear.

Jayb, thanks for the update on cat. Didn't see it in the birth anouncements so gonna check it out.  Glad it's not hard for you seeing your dp's sister preg...and how special that you'll be going with her to her scan.

cat, you probably won't read this for awhile, but I've been thinking of you.  A huge congrats on the birth of Libby.  That's just wonderful.  Hope you're feeling well.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Just popped on Quickly 

Cat Libby looks beautiful and you look a very proud mummy. Enjoy 

Hi to everyone else. Ritzi I really hope they can sort out the hernia.

Lots of Love Jaybxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

How is everyone?  I'm with jayb and what a wonderful picture of Cat and her daughter.

ritzi, how are you doing hun? Have you recovered from your surgery. Must have been awful not being able to sit.  Hope the hernia has cleared as well.

Carrie, how you feeling?  I always smile when I see the photo of your little one growing nicely.

I'm having issues with my stomach now (pouchitis).  We're supposed to be on a 3 month break before starting another ivf so my body can heal and I'm so worried this will delay all that.  It's espeically worrisome since i don't know if it's immune issues that's giving us all the BFNs so this will only make it worse.  And of course, it's awful getting stomach cramps after I eat (and all day), which you all know too well.  Anyone have advice or know how this will affect TTC?


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

well i backed out of surgery   decided i couldn't face it as it sounds a rather largish op  

it's not a hernia but a tear and blood clot in the rectus abdominas under the stoma - so i need a special scan etc then they will decide how to fix it  

my AP scar refashioning is bigger than we thought as they need to cut all the old scar away and basically start it again  

so we decided to wait till the next slot which is december 6th   it means 6 weeks off work etc and i figured i needed time to plan things.......

pouchitis   for ready.....that's why i went back to the bag - for me it wasn't good news TTC cos of the immune issue...check with your own consultant but i always needed high dose steroids   

jayb - sending   to you

thinking of you all - where is the pic of Libby and cat?  

ritz.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all the well wishing on the birth of our daughter libby.  She is doing really well.  She lost a bit of weight initially (most babies do) and she is now up to 5 lbs and 3 oz.  My pouch function is pretty much back to normal (hurrah!).  We are loving being parents even though its only part time as libby is still in SCBU but she is only there because her breast feeding is not established and they think it will be another 2 weeks or so before she can go home as her sucking reflex is not fully developed yet as she is early.  She is being fed through the nose tube with expressed mummy milk.  She is learning to breast feed though and will have a couple of goes a day.

Oh - and to anyone who needs a caesarean - its childsplay compared to a bowel resection.  I didnt even take any painkillers after the first day and was walking up and down the stairs to the baby unit about 10 times a day!!!

Ritzi - sorry to hear you are having problems.  I hope you get it sorted out soon.

Carrie your 4d pic is ace.  i think definately a boy!!

Ready4family - i think i have every possible auto immune disease and i managed to conceive.  I have the bowel thing going on, graves disease (auto immune caused overactive thyroid) and primary sclerosing cholangitis which is super-rare and guess what i have it!!  Its inflammation of the bile ducts between my liver and gall bladder.  Apparently there is no cure for this (but i wouldnt even know i had it if the docs hadnt said) and i may need a liver transplant in the future as it will cause my liver to "die".

So dont give up hope.  As long as everything is under control when you are actually doing the IVF then you should be fine.  I took the ciproxin for two weeks, two weeks before starting IVF on this cycle to make sure there was no inflammation in my bowels at all.  Maybe you shoudl speak to your consultant about this.  Good luck anyway hun.

anyone i have missed, i'm sorry i am braindead from lack of sleep.  I have to pump out breast milk every three hours day AND NIGHT.  I am sure its good preparation for bringing her home and the sleepless nights.  

Love to all

cat xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello to everyone...

Apologies for my absence, we have been computer-less due to major virus, then we figured we may aswell just buy a new computer as the old one was only a 'hand me down' puter anyway!

Was dying to get back here to see what news there was on Cat and Libby Grace.  How many weeks where you when they eventually did your c-section cat?  Libby looks lovely in the piccies, you are very lucky.  I hope she is soon out of SCBU and back home with you.

Ritzi - Sorry you seem to be suffering with things lately, it's always best (i find) to have plenty of notice prior to an op so you can get everything sorted and into the right frame of mind.  Best of luck for 6th December and i'm going to PM you about adoption in a minute.

JayB - thats lovely that your sis in law is sharing her pregnancy with you and that you feel such a big part of it.  My sis in law has been really good with me.  I've managed to get her a freebie 3D scan (advantage of working in private sector!) and she has asked me to go with her.  I wasn't sure initially as the thought of seeing somehting i may never have is difficult.  I've decided i will see who i feel on the day.

Ready - hope the pouchitis is settling now, not something i've ever experienced but i do still get rectal pains which are awful and wake me in the night so if your pouchitis is anything similar you have all my sympathy.  Sending you lots of hugs anyway.

Carrie - your 3D scan is perfect - you must have had a firm word with baby prior to having it done - the perfect piccie as he (i think it's  aboy!) is looking straight forward.  beautiful.  I see lots of 3D scans in work but yours is lovely - very impressed.


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

ritzi, don't blame you for not wanting to go through another surgery.  Haven't we all been through enough?  Poor you with the tear near your stoma.  Hope they can treat it easily.  Hope things go ok for you in Dec.  Can I ask what what steroids you were on while TTC and the dosage?  My doctor doesn't follow the immune theory, but she did treat me as though I have immune issues for our last FET.  Only thing though is that she would only give me 5mg/day of prednisone which my understanding is not a lot (and also fragmin injections).  Hope you're doing ok.

cat, wonderful to see you over here.  And what a precious picture.  Sounds like Libby is doing great.  Must be hard not having her home with you and dh.  Am so happy to hear you're feeling well and have recovered back to normal.  I had issues with my pouch afterwards (needed the lovely ng tube..but don't think my situation is common) so it's a relief to hear.  And glad it wasn't too painful a surgery for you, in comparison.  Hope you're doing well and look forward to hear how you and Libby are doing.

EJ_wales, sorry to hear about your virus.  THey're just dreadful.  HOpe you didn't lose too much stuff on your original computer.  The rectal pains don't sound like fun either.  The pouchitis is similar to UC/chrons with the cramping and having issues going to the washroom. Not fun and I hate worrying about how I'll feel after everythign I put in my mouth. HOpe you're doing well.

Thanks for all your messages.  I think the meds have kicked in so feel a lot better from the pouchitis.  We'll see what happens when I re-introduce raw veggies, fruit and cereal.  I do still have pain on my left side though, which is strange since I also had it while stimming with ivf (I put it down to them having issues seeing my left ovary and hitting my pouch with the ultrasound probe..guess it's still sensitive.  Anyone else ever experience that).  

We have our consulation a week tomorrow (Thus Nov 1st) so will be interesting what they say about all our BFNs.


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Is there anyone out there who has ulcerative colitis and had a successful outcome with IVF please?


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Libby came home on wednesday and we are having a lovely time being new parents.  She is the most precious thing in the world and being a parent is exactly what i thought it would be.  She is now 5 lbs 9.5 oz.  After the first week she was down to 4 lbs 8 oz s she is doing well and is getting good at the breast feeding.  I want her to get all my antibodies (i must have a lot seeming though i attack myself a lot of the time!!) so she doesnt get any nasty bowel problems in the future.  I would be gutted if she did.  

Tummy is behaving well which is a good job because getting up during the night for loo trips as well as nappy trips and feeding trips would be most difficult!!

Sounds like a few of you have been having a bit of trouble lately.  Hope you get better soon.  Its no fun having a poorly tummy especially when you have had bowel disease and surgery and you think you have got it all sorted.  

Ready i hope your appointment last thursday went well and you have some answers about those nasty BFNs.

Love to all

cat xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

This is going to sound like me being the biggest bimbo ever but I didn't know there was alot of us out there with crohn's going through IVF. I am a crohn's sufferer and am away to start my first cycle of IVF in December!! I'm very excited and scared all at once! 

Sarah xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Saze,

Welcome.  There are quite a few of us with Crohns/Colitis on here so you will always have somebody to talk to about things.  Feel free to join in and get to know us!

Hope all is well with everyone - im just killing time while i wait for Elton John tickets to go on ale at 9am (sad, i know!) so apologies if this is a little rushed!!

We have our 1st appt with the consultant and head of the Hewitt Centre in LWH tomorrow.  It's just to see whether he thinks i will be a suitable candidate for IVF when our names come to the top of the list, which shouldn' be too long as their wait for Welsh patients is about 6mths (1 free go only though!).  Will let you all know how i get on.  Feeling really quite nervous about it now i start giving it more thought.  Haven't really considered what we will do if he says we're not a good candidate.

Love to you all.

p.s. Thanks for your PM Ritzi, i will reply after i know what i've been told tomorrow.

EJ


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

cat, so wonderful to hear that you were able to bring Libby home. Must be an amazing feeling.  Am happy to hear Libby and yourself are doing so well.  Know what you mean about being worried that they'll have the issues we have.  I wouldn't have breastfed our son at all, but did for a few months because of the colitis.  Thanks for the comemnt about our consulation.  Keep us posted on how you're both doing.

Sarah, wishing you all the best with our ivf.  Not too far now.  Hope the chrons stays dormant for you.  (I myself had colitis and now have a JPouch so can't comment on having the disease while going through tx).

EJ_wales, did you get tickets for Elton John? That would be one fabulous show to see!  Good luck with your consulation tomorrow.  Let us know how it goes.  I would think with blocked tubes, there would be no question if you'd be a good candidate.

The pouchitis has cleared up, thank goodness...although I do tend to get cramping if I just have to go to the bathroom so am more sensitive to it now.  But otherwise am feeling well.  We had a consulation with another clinic last Thurs and it went well.  In fact, we're most likely switching to this clinic (didn't expect to).  We found out from our current clinic that dh's has dna fragmentation problems so this clinic has put him on special vitamins for 3 months that are supposed to help.  They're also doing testing on me...a sonohysterogram to look at my uterus (hate that test!) and also a new test to check if my uterus will allow implantation (they're in a study with Yale and check for a certain protein during the month).  I actually ahve to do a mock cycle and go on the FET meds.  Sounds promisiing and hope it'll give us answers as to why it's not working for us second time around (and dh's issue may be the answer as well).  Feelign good about this clinic and the testing, but hate waiting so long.  We're doing the tests now but don't return until Feb 1st!  Feels like forever.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

CAT - Libby is so beautiful and you just look so happy in the picture!!  I'm really pleased that she is now home where she belongs!  Also, glad that the tummy has settled down - long may it continue!!  Can I just ask as I've totally forgotton - how far on were you when you had your C-S?  Like you, I intend to breastfeed - it may or may not prevent our babies from developing the horrible diseases that we have but I think it's worth doing it......

EJ - Hi to you - well did you get your tickets?  I hope the meeting with the Consultant goes well tomorrow - please post when you can and let us know - thinking of you.....XX

READY - I'm SO glad the pouchitis has cleared up!  Great news that you have a plan in place, and have a date to work towards.  Oh, and 1st Feb isn't far away - that's my 'official' due date, but I'll be in before that for my C-S - thinking of you......XXX

SARAH - Hi and welcome to a fellow scot!!  I see you are up in Dundee and attend Ninewells - I'm in Glasgow and had my treatment at GRI.  I've also got Crohnn's - well that's the current diagnosis!!  I was originally diagnosed with UC and had an internal J-Pouch which was subsequently removed - feel free to ask any questions you may have.  As you can see, I'm 27 weeks + 3 days pregnant, so yes ladies with bowel disease can get pregnant.....XX

NEPTUNE - Hi and welcome to you too!!  I have Crohnn's and have had loads of surgery resulting in a permanent ileostomy now, and I am pregnant!!  There are ladies on this site who have Crohnn's / Colitis and have had a good outcome - feel free to ask anything.....XX

JAYB - How are you?  Thinking of you and holding your cyber hand throughout the coming months.......XX

Hi to anyone else I've forgotton - the Baby Brain syndrome has well and trully kicked in!!  Well we had another scan on Friday and the baby is great!!  The Consultant said according to the measurements, it's above average for dates and is growing well.  The baby is breech which is causing me some problems, as the babys feet are sitting under my bag and kicking it off!!  This won't cause any problems with delivery as I'm having a C-section, but the little monkey is throwing up lots of challenges for me at the minute!!  My iron levels fell very low, but I'm pleased to say that they are slowly coming back up again.  I've been signed off work for 2 weeks and told to rest and do nothing (easier said than done).  

Well better go - love to you all - Your FF, Carrie XXX


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Carrie - I was 33 weeks and 5 days when i had the c-section but was told to expect it anytime after 30 weeks.  I am sure you wont have the same problem - your pregnancy seems to be a lot better than mine was.

Ready - glad the pouchitis has settled.  

Sarah - good luck for the start of your cycle in december.  Just think, by next christmas santa could be dropping off some presents for a new little person in your house!!!

Neptune - feel free to ask any questions you might have.  I had ulcerative colitis and now have a j-pouch.  I think about half of us have crohns and the other half colitis so there is a high probability someone can help!

Hi to everyone i have missed.

Libby is doing really well, keeping us busy but we love it.

Cat xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Carrie, guess Feb 1st doesn't seem too far for you then.  Do you know when you'll have a c-section?  I'm sorry that the baby is breach and causing you extra issues with your bag.  Must be uncomfortable.  Maybe he/she will flip around soon.  Hope the time off work helps. Get yourself good books and enjoy some tv.  

cat, keep us posted when you can.  I always smile when I see your photo.

Am worried I spoke too soon about the pouchitis as I'm getting cramping again (but not as severe).  Anyone know if it can come back that easily?  I thought it was gone and only experienced a bit of cramping if I had to go to the bathroon.  Am worried about the timing too as I'm supposed to be starting antibiotics on Sunday for the sonohysterogram so don't think they'd be able to give me both.  Just don't want anything to delay us any more than we already are.


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Carrie and Cat and everyone else with crohns/colitis,
What I would like to know is whether or not pregnancies were achieved without the immunology tests, resulting in the need for IVIG, steroid treatment, aspirin or anything else for auto immune disorders, or did you just have traditional treatment please?


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi neptune.  I had never heard of all the immunology stuff until lately.  I had the bog standard IVF (my tubes are blocked from the surgery) and i got pregnant the first time (although had early m/c) and then got pregnant the second time.  

Reflecting on this i dont honestly know how the IVF worked for me as I have other auto immune conditions including primary sclerosing cholangitis (inflammation of the bile ducts of the liver) and graves disease (overactive thyroid) plus the bowel stuff.  Just goes to show that miracles do happen!

Just remembered that I did take the baby aspirin tablets on my second cycle as i have had a blood clot years ago in my leg and i was going on holiday when i was 17 weeks pregnant to turkey so i started taking that as soon as i knew i was pregnant and stopped it a week after i got back.

Ready - what medication do they give you for the pouchitis?  I used to be given metronidazole which made my hands have pins and needles constantly and made me feel poo but then my friend said her doctor gave her ciproxin which i asked my doctor for and an hour after i take the first tablet i feel normal again.  I never ever complete the five day course a couple of days is good enough for me!

Love to all 

cat xxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

neptune, there's an immune board in the investigations area.  The ladies over there are lovely and may be able to answer your questions.  I was there a lot myself as am wondering if that's our issue why it hasn't been working for us.  We had no issues our first time (and also had my JPouch back then).

cat, I do infact take metronidazole.  It did work for me (took about 4 days to feel a difference), but I think it's coming back.  I emailed my doctor this morning (and also informed him of the meds I'm on and of our testing next week..esp since I need to take another antibiotic starting Sunday).  Never had the pins and needles feeling.  WOnder the difference between that and ciproxin.  Sounds like it worked great for you.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies,

Don't want to be all 'me me me' but it was good news from Liverpool yesterday for us.  Mr Kingsland (he is LUVVERLY) was fantastic and has no problems with me having IVF - he even said he likes a challenge!  We are now on the waiting list and he hopes to start our treatment in April as a rough guide.  I am made up and my GP (who initially seemd to have a lot of doubts) said he is well chuffed for us both!

I also got 2nd block back, Elton John  tickets so its all good.  Only bad news is my Disability Living Allowance is up for renewal this year and have this awful feeling i'm not going to get it this time round.  Any other ladies on here get DLA?

Love to you all...xx


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks cat and ready, I feel relieved that you got preg. without immune drugs. Cat your picture is lovely. I will look on the immuno board. I wish I could settle and stop worrying.


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ_wales, I'm happy to hear that your appointment went well and your doctor could put you on the ivf waiting list.  You must feel relieved that you can go ahead.  Great news on the Elton John tickets!

neptune, if you figure out how not to worry, let me know.  I win the prize for being the biggest worrier.  Hope the immune board helps you and gives you some answers (or questions to ask your clinic)

Sill trying to get in touch with my GI doctor about my cramping returning.  Sent him an email (since that's how he let me get in touch wtih him in the past) and also mentioned the testing we're going through and how I'll be starting antibiotics on Sunday (incase he wants to put me back on metronidazole but there's a reaction with it).  Really hope this won't interfere with our testing.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready - have you heard anythign off your doctor?  My consultant quite likes his emails aswell - i contact him like that.  Think it's because it gives him time to compose a reply whereas if i ring him it puts him on the spot - and don't we all hate that??

Carrie - it's not far away now, keep on in there and keep us posted!  Said it before but really do love your scan piccie.

Cat - how is Libby?  Bet she is gorgeous.  Does it still seem strange having a little one around?  Hope your bowels are behaving for you to enjoy libby.

Neptune - best of luck with everything, keep us posted.

Love to jayB and everyone else i forgot - in a bit of a rush this morning!!


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks EJ and Ready. Everything OK so far. Trying to settle into this cycle now and stop worrying over everything. Having acupuncture - but just wonderingggg should I take aspirin? How are you all?


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

EJ_wales, I'm feeling better now but wondering how long it'll last (see below). I'm with you and find it so much easier to email a doctor.  I mean, what are the chances of calling him and he being able to take the call?

neptune, did you get answers to your questions about immune stuff?  I've always taken baby aspirin with cycles (and am taking it now with our mock cycle), but I'd definitely ask your clinic about it.  

My stomach cramping has subsided BUT I think it's gotten better because of the antibiotic I had to take for the sonohysterogram.  It's a different one that I was prescribed for the pouchitis, but they both kill bacteria and the cramping started easing literally after the first dose (Sunday). I took the last pill yesterday so am almost expecting the cramps to return.  When I spoke (emailed) to my GI, he wanted to avoid taking the flagyl again unless necessary (and am to email him again in a couple weeks).  Just hope I don't start feeling the cramping again now that I'm finished.

As for the tests that our new clinic is doing...the sonohysterogram went ok this week and the radiologist said things look good.  I have the biopsy on Mon Nov 26th and they'll send the result to the States to check for implantation issues.  Am anxious to hear the results of that.

Ugh..it's snowing here (I'm in Canada).  Way too early for that!

Hope everyone is feelign well.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

my op is coming up and i just needed some support  

next friday i'm going under the knife and as yet have still not decided whether to have a local or local with valium, or local with sedative, epidural or GA.

i don't want an epidural (previous horrendous experience) and as the time gets close i'm getting too scared to just have a local.......but every GA i have had has given me a problem such as pneumonia and i end up on life support  

what would you all do? the op itself is small compared to the usual bowel ops - but it does involve cutting out my old scar from my bum and resecting all of it  

hoping you are all well - the thread has been quiet of late  

ritz.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey ritzi

Gosh what an awful decision to have to make.

Why was the epidural so bad before?  I had one for my c-section and it was fantastic i didnt feel a thing. 

What op are you having.

we are here if you need us

cat x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

ritzi, you poor thing.  I'm so sorry you have to go through more surgery and have to make such a decision.  Sounds like your true choice is local with sedative or valium.  What does the dr recommend?  As cat said, we're all here for you if you need us.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks girls

cat - my epidural needle caused flashing pains up and down my body whilst going into my back and i thought my head was exploding. they gave me GA then finished putting it in. when i woke up only my left side was numb - i could feel everything on my right and had to have it removed and PCA morphine pump instead   put me off for life

my op is to take out my old AP scar (on my bum as i've had my rectum & anus removed) but the disolvable stitches have still not desolved in 3 years   and it hurts to sit down....  so i'm having the whole scar removed - pulling my bum tighter and using a wire to suture together (like a c-section wire stitch on my bum)  

ready - I'm such a wimp! maybe is should brave the side effects and go for a GA   
my initial surgeon suggested local only as i had that when i had a stomal abcess drained and i was okay   (they think cos i'm a nurse i'll be fine) the surgeon doing the op (plastic surgeon lady specialising in perineal wounds) recommends epidural   dh thinks sedative   and i dont' know what to think  

hope you all are well in this awful weather!

ritz - and thank you!


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Ritzi - Hun just had to pop on and wish you all the best for your op. All i can say is that I remember the pain when the stoma nurse had to take out one of my rectal stitches it was quite unbearable. So on the basis of that I would wan't to go for the GA. Not an easy decision I know but that is just my personal opinion.
Lots and lots of luck and I really hope it is successful.

Hi to everyone else, sister and I have started pro natal vitamins just under three months to go. Very nervous. but trying to stay positive.

Jaybxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Just wanted to send good luck wishes to ritzi.  I think you mentioned your surgery is tomorrow?  What did you decide for the anethetia (spelling?).  Hope all goes well and you have a speedy recovery.  Am thinking of you.


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've not been on for a while.

RITZI - By the time I post this, your surgery will be over - I hope it went well, and you are now recovering

JAYBE - I'm SO glad to hear that the vitamin regime has now started, and the countdown is on (3 months will absolutley fly in)!!  Thinking of you and sending lots of positive energy to you throughout - XX


CAT - How are you and how's life with your wee bundle?  I hope you are both well and adjusting to the new arrival?  I hope your bowel is behaving itself?

READY - Did you get the biopsy results back?  Thinking of you XX


EJ WALES - How are you?  Thinking of you too XX  Thanks for the nice comments about the scan piccie - XX


NAPTUNE - Any news on the immune issues?  Take care XX



Well I can't believe that I'm now 32 wks + 1 day pregnant!!  My C-Section is on 25th January (7 weeks yesterday), and we are SO excited - I just can't wait to meet my wee one - I'm getting quite emotional even writing this!!  I'm having some trouble with my bag, and think I may have a hernia under my stoma - fingers crossed things just settle down after the birth.  I sound as if I'm complaining, but I'm not - it's just very tiring having to empty your bag about 4-6 times during the night and get up for the loo even more!!  Then do a full days work, and some days the baby just kicks the bag off with one almighty kick!!  My DH is convinced that with a kick like that, it must be a boy - I think he's already got him playing football / rugby for Scotland!!  I finish up my work on Friday 21 December, and it can't come quick enough.  The nursery furniture and the travel system arrive on 17th December, so looking forward to that.  My blood count has increased slightly, but is still low.  I'm back at the Hospital on Friday for another scan and anti-natal, so hopefully they will have a plan then.  

Thinking of you all - please keep us updated with your stories.

With love, your FF - Carrie XX


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Carrie, Thanks for asking after me. I decided to go ahead with conventional tmt. and am now on 2ww. Not long to go now for you, it must feel wonderful. Good luck with everything to you and all the others on this link. x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

just a quickie as should be resting  

i had my op = AWWWWWW.......had a GA so stayed an extra night being sick  

feel like i've been hit by a ten ton truck - and what i can see of my bum is    dh says it probably looks worse upside down  

i am sore but glad it's over - and now have 7 weeks off work  

love to you all - ritz


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

ritz, wonderful to hear from you.  Feel so bad what you have to go through.  Hope you get yourself better real soon.  And in the meantime, relax and be glad you don't have to think about work.  Feel better hun.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Just a quick one - Ritzi hope you are feeling ok after your op.  Big hugs to you for a speedy recovery.

Carrie - 25th january will be a very special day.  I am sad cos i actually enjoyed having my caesarean.  Its was such a moving experience especially because i had waited so long to be a mummy.

Hi to everyone else.

Libby is fine.  She was 7 lbs 11.5 oz last wednesday so she is coming on nicely and is the right size that she should be considering she was prem.

We are moving back to our house this weekend following the floods (big hurrah) so we can have a proper family christmas in our newly decorated house. Cant wait to get them decs up!  Yay!

Cat xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi all,

Carrie, wow not too much longer for you. Isn't it amazing knowing that you're not far off from meeting the baby that's been growing inside you for so long?  Do you have everything ready (baby room, car seat, etc)?  So sorry for the issues you're having with your bag.  Can imagine it's difficult with everything stretching. Sounds rough with hit needing emptying so often.  At least you know it's only for a bit longer and it's all worth it.  Only a couple more weeks then for you at work.  How much time will you take off?  Good luck on Friday and hope all improves with your blood tests. 

Cat, can't believe Libby is 2 months already.  Sounds like she's doing great and all is on track if she wasn't born early.  Bet it'll be a wonderful christmas for you!

Hi to everyone else.  Hope all is well.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ritzi pleased the op is over look after yourself and enjoy thos e 7 weeks off work. Hope you have some good pain relief.

Lots of love 
Jaybxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

thanks for your well wishes  

bad news from me i'm afraid - my wound popped open in the week so i was re-admitted to hospital. I've had the stitches removed and now have a gaping hole in my bum  

this was my biggest fear really - and we cannot believe it's happened.  I'm now home again but the nurses are having to dress it everyday - and we're just hoping it will heal quickly  

(jayb) i have some morphine for pain   good stuff! 

thinking of you all - and babies and bumps.......have a good christmas and lots more dreams come true in 2008  

ritz.


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Oh ritzi, you poor thing hun.   It's bad enough you have to go through surgery.  You must be in such pain and uncomfortable while it heals.  Sending you get well wishes...hope each day gets better and may 2008 be a better year for you.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Ritzi - I am so sorry that his has happened. I hope it heals soon, was it because of infection. I have had this happen not rectally but abdominally adn although it took longer to heal it did and just have a wider scar. Really praying that after allyou have been through 2008 will bring you good health and your new addition will make your family complete.

Merry Christmas to everybody else and lets hope all our dreams come true in 2008..  

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

aw thanks ready and jayb

there is no infection - we think it was just the way it was stitched  

basically i had one long (8cm) stitch running through the whole length of the wound so the scar tissue would grow lengthways instead of across......the one stitch knot became loose and the tissue popped open  

the measurements yesterday were 6.5cm lengthways and 3.5cm right buttock, 2.5cm left buttock - so it does look gruesome (or what i can see of it in the mirror   )

hoping hoping hoping it will heal quick - jayb how long did yours take?

anyways - wishing you all merry christmas - and good things for 2008.....

ritz.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi To everyone out there Wishing you a very Happy New Year.

Ritzi - difficult to say once the stitches were out I did not have any problems, agony before that though. Good luck in March.

My dear sister is starting a new job in March so does not wan't to have anytime off. Therefore we are starting in January. Absolutely terrified but a little bit excited. This year I need closure one way or the other. So AF arrived Christmas Day so should start DR 14th January.
Please oh Please oh Please let me become a mummy next year. It is too painful to think of the alternative and I really hope I won't have to.

Wishing all hopes and dreams come true for us all.

BLK I miss you, hope you are ok.

Lots of Love
Jaybxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

jayb, that's so exciting that you'll be starting in the new year.  Know what you mean by wanting to "close" this year and hope that 2008 is a better one.  Keep us updated on how things are going for you.

ritzi, how are you feeling hun?  I hope you are healing well and the worst is behind you.

Cat, how is your little girl?

Carrie, not much longer for you.  2008 will be a great one for you!  How are you feeling?  The end is always hard.  Keep us posted on your news.

Wanted to wish everyone a happy new year


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi girls,

Apologies i've been quiet on this thread for a while!!

Like JayB, i also want to send my love to BLK and wish her all the best for 2008 - let us know how you are!

Jayb - can't believe you will be starting all over again in less than a fortnight, keep us posted with how you get on and we will all be rooting for you big stylee - you more than deserve a success this time, hunny!

Ritzi - So sorry about your scar opening up, my big scar did the same and they never knew why, told me 'our' nutrition is never as good as a 'normal' persons so we never heal the same and things always act differently with us.  Hope you are feeling comfortable at the very least.  How is your adoption going?  Well I hope and all very exciting for you both.

Ready - Hope you are keeping well and everythign is heading in the right direction.  Is it still snowing there?  How lovely, we haven't seen a single flake so far *sigh*

Carrie - not long to go now, your very cute little munchkin will soon be with you in the big wide world!

Cat - Glad to hear Libby is doing well, and that you are back home in your own 'home' hope you had a lovely family Christmas.

Neptune - how are you?

Love and hugs to anyone I missed off!!  

Not much going on my end, have been working between Xmas and new year so never really seems like a proper break to me.  Back in tomorrow and it will all be as far away as ever.

One question, I do 2 jobs (one is 20hrs per week and the other is 5hrs per week) the 5hrs per week job have said whatever time i want/need off for IVF will need to be requested by me.  Basically I need to tell them how long I would like off and they will consider a few factors and see if my 'request' is reasonable.  It is an admin type job and doesn't involve anything in the slightest stressful/strenuous.  I have worked there over 4yrs.  So, how long would you ask for off?  I'm thinking ask for a little bit extra cos they're bound to reduce it i'd have thought.  All answers appreciated.

Love to all and here's to a (hopefully) fantastic 2008 for us all...xx


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi EJ and everyone,

Thanks for asking after me. I got a bfp at day 10! I was so shocked and still find it hard to believe. I only thought miracles happened to other people and kept staring at the stick all day almost! I wanted to keep testing all the time but have started another thread on that. I  feel very pregnant though, sick, and sore boobs and just want to keep eating all the time now! My first scan is next Monday and I know that is the time when you will hopefully see a heartbeat which will be fantastic. Good luck to everyone and a very happy new year. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Carrie, can I ask how long you continued with acupuncture after your bfp?


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Congratulations to Neptune  

Let us know how your scan goes and what your due date is!


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi all.  HOpe everyne had a great new years.

EJ_wales, oh yeah..we have tons of snow!  We got our first big snow fall a couple weeks ago when we got 25cm in total!  It was pretty crazy. Luckily it happened on a Sunday so didn't need to worry about going to work (and we didn't even leave the house).  It wamred up so we've lost some of it, but we did get a snow fall last night too.  I envy you for having no snow.    That's rough having 2 jobs as you have to inform 2 places that you'll need time off.  My clinic says to rest for at least 3 days after ET.  I always stay in bed for 5...so the days off depends on when the weekend falls in that.  And with EC, it's an additional 3 days (since personally I was pretty sore).  Guess it depends too if you're doing blasts or not. I also work at a desk all day so like you, it's not physically stressful.  Definitely don't feel presured to take less though as this is more important than any job. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Neptune - Absolutely fantastic news. Many congratulations to you. Hope the scan goes well and you get to see that little heart beat.

Hi to everyone else. I have had all of the 2week wait off, last time was awful I had a really bad urine infection so spent five days in bed because I felt so ill. I work out in the commuinty visiting people in their homes so I am not sure what I will do definitely have a week off.
Hope that helps. A very personal decision.

Love to all at work so can not talk much.
Jaybxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

thanks for all of your thoughts  
still not good with me - the wound is closing very slowing - i'm nearly 4 weeks post op now and there is not much difference   seeing my surgeon on 8th and will beg for her to restitch  #
i'm stressed as i didn't want this to affect the adoption plans - so have had to play it low key with the sw......they also want a report from my employer to say i'm suitable to adopt etc but now i'm off for longer than planned Gawd knows how the report will go   nothing i can do though except try to relax

jayb - how exciting that your tx is starting soon - good luck   hoping for you hun!  

r4f - so jealous of the snow....here in wales we got none in cardiff  

ej - any snow for you? i only ever had a day or two off after EC/ET......couldn't deal with the sitting at home wondering.....do what feels right hun  

neptune - well done  

hi to everyone else - bumps and babies......

ritz.


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

ritzi, can't believe how you're suffering so.  My heart really goes out to you.  You must be so uncomfortable.  I guess you're stuck at home not moving much?  I'm sure it won't affect your employer's letter, but can understand you being worried about it.  I'm thinking of you.  Let us know how it goes on the 8th.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Nope, no snow for me!  My house faces the 'Clwydian Range' (or so the estate agents brochure told me 12mths ago when i bought the house) and that has snow right on the top - not near enough for my liking though!

Keep us posted about how you get on with the surgeon on the 8th Ritzi, what do you think the chances of a re-stitch are?  They wouldn't do one for me with my abdo wound and it took 2yrs to heal completely.  All my internal stitches were visible when it first opened - (has made me a stronger person coming through it all though) - how i never got MRSA i'll never know, 6mths on a surgical bowel ward with an open wond that was being dressed every day?  Miracles do happen!!  I'd like to think the S/W will be very undertsnding with you.  And as for your employer, i'd have though they'd be very positive about you, i think you're grreeeaaat!!

Love and hugs to all...xx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!! 

NEPTUNE - OMG - I am SOOO happy for you.  I continued having weekly Acu after my BFP, then had a break around 6 months and then started going again about 8 mths - I found it really helpful when I was feeling bad.  Please keep us all posted. XX

RITZ - Sorry to hear of the problems you are having - it really is horrible!  When I had my retum removed they found an abcess, which meant that I couldn't have it stitched.  I had my wound packed daily (sometimes twice a day) for about a year and a half.  I remember the days that I just felt so low - I feel your pain and frustration.  Also, I did contract MRSA whilst in Hospital for another operation, and the big vertical wound running from under my chest to the bottom of my pubic bone burst open - it really is a horrible thing and puts all of your strength (mental and physical) to the test.  We are ALL here for you - please just offload here whenever you need to.  Thinking of you - XX


JAYB - Things are really moving forward for you now - how are you feeling about things?  I'm thinking of you and really hoping that 2008 will be your special year - XX


EJ WALES - How are you?  Thanks again for the lovely comment about my wee munchkin.  Did you decide how many hours / days to ask your employer to have off?  Did you mean for all the treatment or the EC / ET?  Personally, I took the week of EC / ET off and went back after that.  Good luck and let us know how you get on XX

READY - Hi to you - Hope you are enjoying the snow?  How are things going with your journey? XX

Well I feel totally wiped out.  You have probably heard of this nasty virus that everyone has - I got it, although not as bad as my Hubby who was actually admitted to Hospital - he was very embarassed as he actually works for the Health Service and knew quite a few people at the Hospital!!  I've not been eating and have been emptying my bag about 10-12 times a day, sometimes more.  The Baby is fine and doesn't seem to have even noticed - I've lost some weight, and am only just starting to eat again!!  My output is slowly thickening, so hopefully I'm on the right road to making a full recovery.  My C-Section is in 20 days - things really are moving really fast now - I'm really excited, and will keep you all posted.  I get another growth scan this Friday, then a consult with the Anaethatist the following Friday and then the C-Section the Friday after that!!

Take care and lots of love and positivity to all of you.

Your FF, Carrie XX


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Happy New Year. Thanks for all your good wishes. Had a bit of a scare with some bleeding week last wed. went to EPAU at hospital and had a scan when I saw the heartbeat! Went for proper scan on Monday and was discharged from clinic with a picture! Got appointment with midwife this pm. Thanks for reply re. acu. Carrie, I had been put  off it on another link but am thinking of going back again. Have felt so sick and hungry and just can't stop eating. Bowel been a bit upset too (loads of wind!) but I know a lot of normal ladies get this anyway with the cyclogest (but I don't know if it depends on which entrance one uses, I obviously don't use the rear!). Will be pleased when can stop using drugs just over another week, but I suppose that will be scary. Just trying to get screening organised now as they don't do it locally, the nearest place for me will be Spilsby near Boston. Best wishes to everyone, & hope you feel better soon Ritzi. x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

So much has happened in two weeks. Had the dreaded flu. Felt absolutely awful. Treatment didn't start because my clinic and all staff have moved to another clinic and they would not have got there registration in time for starting to DR. Also, although never told my sister needed to have a cystic fibrosis test and then I found out that the labratory failed to do my HIV test. So what with the flu and then a second infection, treatment has been postponed. However while I have been off AF arrived a week and half early so we may be able to get started sooner rather than later. Going to have my HIV test done today and hopefully my sisters results should be back in the next few days.

Carrie not long now, all the very best can't wait to see pics.

Ritzi - hope you are ok honey and that wound is healing now.

Neptune - sorry to hear of your scare. Great news about the heartbeat.

Cat hope you and Libby are doing well.

Hi to BLK.

Hi to anyone else not intentional to miss you out.

Lots of love Jaybxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi all,

ritzi, how are you doing?  Did the surgeon end up redoing the stitches?  I hope you're starting to heal. Can't imagine how awful it's been for you.

EJ_wales, sounds like your house has a beautiful view!  We lost all the snow we had with warmer weather which is more than alright with me.  

Carrie, not much longer until you meet your little one! You must be so excited.  But how awful you had to suffer from that virus that is going around over there.  Oh my gosh, and you're poor dh. That's really scary.  Hope by now you're completely better?  How was the growth scan.  I'm thinking of you and wish you all the best.  Do update us when you can.

neptune, can only imagine what was going through your mind with the bleeding, but thank goodness everything is good.  How did the midwife appt go?

jayb, so sorry that you've also been suffering from that flu and that in conjunction with the move have postponned your tx. I know how frustrating the wait is.  Sounds like it's giving you a bit of extra time to get the tests done that are required and hopefully you can start right away next month. Maybe we'll cycle together.

Things are ok here.  We hit a milestone yesterday as dh has his DNA fragmentation test so now all testing is done and we're just waiting for our appt.  It's 2 weeks this Friday!  Not so bad considering our last tx ended Oct 1st and we've been waiting at this new clinic since Nov 1st.  Just hope all our tests are ok so we can start the ivf process in Feb.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

ready - good for you   2 weeks will fly by! 

carrie   omg 18 months!  - its ony been 5 weeks and i'm going   poor you   amazing that after all that your body is now growing another tiny person! not long now! 

neptune - glad all is well.....norti baby giving you a scare  

jayb -   so sorry hun......life is tricky isn't it.....hoping you get started soon  

EJ - thanks for the positive words - i'm slowly going gaga   

my surgeon refused to restitch - so i lay sobbing **** in the air for an hour while they poked and prodded    ended up saying i felt fobbed off so she has now referred me back to my initial surgeon for  - and i quote 'her and my protection'   so so cross! 
packing 1-2 times per day (dh is doing the lions share to avoid the nurses calling out) and in 5 weeks it's healing but very slowly. i'm now on 32mg loperamide per day to slow down my system and the dreaded ensure drinks to make sure i'm getting enough protein and vits for my body to heal    

still very tearful - but work have been fine - 5 weeks sick, now 3 weeks annual leave then i have to go onto sick half pay (3rd feb)....wont' be healed anytime soon but there is slow progress......wound has closed .8cm out of 6.8cm so it's moving very sssssslllllooooooowlllllyyyyy  

have yet to tell social workers so no idea if it will affect our adoption - doing the ostrich thing at present as i'd rather not know!

on the bright side dh have had some gorgeous piccies done at venture - very pleased with them but cost a fortune and we only had the smallest prints......anyone else tried them? 

love to you all, ritz.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Just a quick one as I am back at work.

Sisters results for CF came back as negative so very pleased.

Got to go will write soon.

Lots of love jaybxx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick one as I'm trying to get organised for the big day on Thursday - only 2 days to go and our wee bundle will be here!!

I'm thinking of you all, and will pop back on with our news just as soon as I can.

Lots of love - Carrie XX


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Carrie, all the best to you on Thursday!  I'm so excited for you that you'll finally meet your little one!!!    Sending you lots of luck and may everything go well.  Looking forward to hearing the good news!


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Carrie 

Popped on to wish you all the very best for Tomorrow. Hope all goes well and you are not to sore. Finally get to meet your precious little one. Can't wait to see pictures.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Carrie,

Will be thinking of you tomorrow, good luck!


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

o my god carrie you could be a mummy by now!!  Hope all went well with the c- section.  Enjoy every moment because it goes so fast.  My darling will be four months next tuesday.

Will pop on again later and hopefully there may be some news!

Love to all

cat xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

I'm looking forward to hearing from the new mom too!  Carrie, hope evething went well and you have a speedy recovery and are enjoying your new addition!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

any news?


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Carrie, hope it went well and you have a little baby snuggled in your arms tonight!

Dying to hear how you got on....xx

Love to everyone else, will pop back and do a proper post when i'm not in a rush.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

No News from Carrie then, hope all is ok.

Cat Libby is gorgeous, That time has gone so quick.

Well my sister had her injection yesterday so we have finally started. I start my injections on Friday.

Love to all 
Jaybxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

still no news  

jayb - great news on starting!  

ritz.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just a quick message to tell JayB i am thinking of you and i really hope this cycle works out for you.  I dont know whether you have thought about it but i can really recommend acupuncture.  I did it from stimming on my second cycle, i found that it was not only relaxing but it is supposed to increase blood flow "down there" and increase the likelihood of the embryos sticking.  

Carrie must be way too busy with her new little bundle but i am sure she will post when she has some time.  It can be a bit manic with a baby, it still is!

love to all

cat xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Cat

Yes hun I have done acupuncture for all but one of my tx. Will have it again this time because it does relax me.

love to all 
Jayb xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

jayb, good luck with your first jab on Friday.  How exciting that you're starting.

Carrie, am thinking of you and your new little one.  Life really changes and the first bit is tiring, but soooo worth it!  Can't wait to hear how you're both doign when you have a chance (if such thing)!

We have our follow up appt on Friday to find out our test results...and if we can start ivf or first need treatment.  Can't wait as we've been waiting since Nov for this!  As Murphey's Law has it, there's supposed to be a huge snow storm that day...so dh and I may have to take half a day vacation to get there on time (preferred to save vacation for 2WW, but we're NOT rescheduling).

Hope everyone else is doign well.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Carrie hope you and bubs are ok.

Just a quick note started DR on Friday and my sisters AF arrived yesterday so just waiting for mine. All being well with my AF we both have scans booked for next tuesday and hopefully start stimming

Hi to everyone hope you are doing ok.

Lots of love 
Jaybxx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready, how did your HSG go?

JayB, fantastic news that all is going 'full steam ahead' for you at the moment!

No real news from me, hoping to have have our patient info evening to find out more sometime in March, so guess it's a case of wishing March to be here ASAP.

Love n luck to all..xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Just sending lots of   to jayb


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Carrie, we're all anxious to hear how you're doing, but can imagine you have your hands full.  Hope you're doing well.

jayb, great that things are moving along for you.  Good luck on Tuesday.  Keep us updated.

EJ_wales, thanks for asking about me.  HSG is tentatively booked for Feb 20th, but it depends if my AF comes and goes by then.  I'm on provera so hopefully my body will work as it should with the meds.

ritzi, how you doing hun?  Healing any better?

We had our follow up last week and it was good news and bad news.  Good news is that Dh's DNA Fragmentation test came back a lot better and he's about back at the normal range.  Yah!  Bad news though is that they found lots of issues with me.  I have an infection so will be on antibiotics for that.  I also have lots of inflammation in my uterus (ever since the colitis, I feel like inflammation is my middle name as it keeps popping up in different health areas).  They suspect I have endometriosis, but are not going to perform a lapascopy due to all my colitis surgeries.  (Luckily our doctor's father had the surgeries so he's quite familiar with it).  So he's goign to assume that's what I have and treat it as so.  When AF comes, I'll get injections to keep me in menopause for 3 months. Apparently removign the hormones, removes the issue.  Other thing is the sonohysterogram showed that I have blockage in my tube and they suspect hydrosalpinx (fluid gets stuck in the tube and it swells up).  Having an HSG tentatively scheudled for Feb 20th to see what's happeneing there.  So not so good news for us...but at least they caught it before doing another ivf with very little chance of the embrhos implanting.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ready - re the hydrosalpinx i have that in both my tubes.  When i started my second ivf on my last egg scan they said the cycle should be adbandoned because i had a huge hydrosalpinx on one side but for some reason i just knew it would work and said to carry on anyway and hey presto baby libby was born!

I am thinking of having my tubes removed now though because i get quite bad pain during ovulation each month and its not like i need them ............. they dont work anyway!!

Make sure you take some ibuprofen and paracetamol before you have the HSG.  I've had one before and it feels like a very bad period.  Oh and get your partner to give you a back rub and a hot water bottle when you get home.

Hope it goes ok and you get the answers you need.

Going back to work on monday boo hoo.

cat xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready - you and me should be twins!

They suspect I have endometriosis but will not even think of doing a laparoscopy to prove it as i would be more likely to die then live!  Not nice to hear and difficult when all you want is an answer to your pain!  They have started me on oral contraception now which has improved all my symptoms by about 75%, something i never thought possible if i'm honest!  All the dyspareunia, ovulation pain, periods, period pain and everything has virtually gone away!  I'm on it for 3mths to see if it will push the suspected endometriosis into remission.  It seems to have cleared my hydrosalpinx which had gone when i had my MRI scan.

Have you had an MR/MRI scan?  I was told it was the only thing (apart from ultrasound which I get done in work for free!!) that I could have to look for endometriosis and it did confirm that there is likely bilateral ovarian involvment relating to endometriosis.  I was not allowed to have a CT scan due to the high doses of radiation involved and the amount of radiation i've had in the past.

Best of luck with your HSG, if ound it awful but then thats me, were all very different!  Just take the strongest painkillers you have at home before you go for it.

Cat - have you been off work 6mths?  No way, time flies, is it really 6mths?  I'm shocked!!  Who will be having Libby whilst you are working?  How have your bowels settled down now?

Love and luck to everyone else....esp Ritzi - hope you are doing ok chick?


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi,

Can i join your thread? 

I am Kim 33yrs old and dp and i have been actively ttc for 6 years - feels like forever  , but off the pill for about 8 years now and never had a BFP yet.

I am not diagnosed with Crohns/colitis but have really bad ibs symptoms and have done for years, which get a million times worse when i'm stressed which of course as we all know when ttc is quite often  . 

I appreciate that the discomfort of my ibs is nowhere near as bad as what you guys must experience with Crohns and colitus, but have wondered if it has affected my fertility and meant that i haven't absorbed all my vits which has resulted in me not being in the peak of fertility fitness ( if that makes sense   ).

We're currently on the waiting list for ivf and already i am a little worried about how the drugs will affect my ibs so i'd really appreciate any advice on how you have found tx.

Sorry for the long waffley email and hope it's okay to join you guys  !

Kim xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Course you can join us - welcome!

We're all very friendly and one of us is around most days so i'm sure we will be able to help in one way or another!

How long have you been on the IVF waiting list?  Have you been given an approx date to start treatnment?  Ive been on the list about 6mths and hope to start in April time with my IVF - depending on waiting lists etc but as I live in Wales we only get 1 free IVF NHS go anyway, hense the short waiting list of 6mths.

Stress always makes my Crohns worse so you are not alone there and I also struggle to absorb all my medication when it is in at one end and straight out the other end again!! (TMI)

I'm sure some of the other girls will be along in  abit to welcome you.  Ask any questions you want, we'll do our best to answer...xx


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for your message and welcome EJ Wales  !!

We are on the waiting list for St Marys Manchester and are the same as you and get one go at IVF on the NHS, the waiting list for us is 2 1/2 years, and to be honest i don't know when we will get our go. I was referred about 12 mths ago but had to have some bloods done and because of how my periods fall day 2/3 is always on the weekend so it has took me about 12 mths to get both sets done, i have now had both sets of results back and they have been fine, my doctor just says they're normal but never really goes into any detail, dp's sperm has come back okay too so we are classed as unexplained infertility. Hopefully that means we only have about a 18 mth wait ( only  !!) . I am still hoping for a miracle natural bfp ( a girl can live in hope!!)

Not long at all to go till your tx   , you must be getting excited about it, sending you loads of luck for it!! Are you doing all the healthy eating, vits etc in preparation??

Thanks again for your message and for the welcome  !

Kim xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Kim,

Its all very complicated as all my healthcare for my Crohns is Manages by Hope Hosp so I was originally meant to be transferred to St Mary's, then realised what a postcode lottery it is and that Wales patients cannot be funded anywhere apart from Liverpool for NHS treatment!

When you eventually get your go I'm sure you will be very well looked after in St Marys as i hear good reports about them.

We are trying to eat healthily but i'm not really taking any vits as such, i swallow enough pills on a daily basis for my Crohns/osteoporosis!

xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

cat, wow, how amazing that you had a feeling and didn't listen to the dr about the hydrosalpinx.  Sounds like a good idea to remove them so you don't have to go through pain each month.  Thanks for the HSG advice.  Back rub helpts?  That's an interesting one.  Good luck to you on Monday. You only get 3 months maternity leave?  Who is looking after Libby?

EJ_wales, yep..same advice about not doing a laparoscopy.  We're both lucky that our doctor's understand our situation with all our surgeries.  I'm sorry you suffer so with the endometriosis.  (Gosh, haven't you been through enough?)  Hope the oral contraception continues to help.  And great news that the hydrosalpinx has dissappeared! My doctor is putting me into temporary menopause for 3 months to treat the endometiosis.  No..my doctor never mentioned an MRI scan.  Would much prefer that to an HSG.  So sorry it was so bad for you.  I'm quite nervous for it.

Kim, welcome.  Any stomach issue is not fun and it's awful always being in fear of eating due to pain.  Good luck wiht the ivf.  Hope you dont' have to wait too long.  The stimming meds never affected my stomach so hopefully you'll be ok too.  (I had colitis years ago and now have a Jpouch).


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi EJ_Wales and Ready4Family,

Thanks for your messages  !! 

EJ - I'm glad to hear that you've heard good news on St Mary's, that's always good to hear! It's awful being treated via a postcode lottery it would be so much better to be able to go where it's best for your treatment for any ongoing medical conditions!! Poor you for having to take lots of meds and tabs for your Crohns, i don't blame you for not taking even more vit pills.

Ready4Family - Thanks for the reassurance that the stims didn't affect your tummy too much  , i was really concerned about that so that's good news. I had a HSG a couple of years ago, and found it fine, i was going through a stage of hating going to the hospital for yet more prodding and poking and was dreading it, but to be honest i didn't find it that uncomfortable at all, and it was over really quickly too!

Been out for tea tonight with my work mates, got to the restaurant really early to study the menu and see what looked the safest option to eat. Do you find that certain foods set your tummy problems off more than others?? Do you know of any good books on eating for Colitis/Crohns. 

Thanks again for your messages and hopefully speak soon  !

Kim xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Kim

Welcome to the thread. I can honestly say that I have not had any problems with the drugs and any bowel changes. I have a permanent ileostomy now and do have problems with absorbing things. I wish you all the very best and feel free to ask any questions as you can see I have been on this journey a long time too.

Well guys my sis started stimming today. have another scan on Monday and then another on Friday and then hopefully ec on the monday . Everything really looked good on the scans. Everyone feels very positive about this one.

Speak more soon.
Lots of love Jaybxx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

JayB - sending you lots of super duper love and hugs for this time round.  Keep us posted as always...xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Kim, thanks for the note about the HSG.  It's booked for next Wed so I'll let you know how it goes.  Good to hear you didn't find it too bad.  Know what you mean about looking for safe foods.  I have a JPouch so don't get the colitis pains anymore but do worry about having to go to the bathroom (much easier for me going to a restaurant than someone's house). For me, bread products are simplest.  

jayb, how exciting that it's not too much longer now.  Keep us posted.  Do you go on any meds for the lining?  Sending you positive thoughts along the way.

Got HSG booked for next wed.  Am quite worried about it (both the test and the results).


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

jayb - thanks very much for the lovely welcome   !! It sounds like you are about to start your tx ?? Sending you loads of luck and     for it !! It looks like you have had a long journey so i hope that this time is your time  !!

Ready4Family - Please try not to worry about your hsg, easier said than done i know, but i got in a real tis when i was having mine and honestly it was over so quickly, i built it up to be a million times worse than it actually was - the wait for it was actually far worse than the procedure itself! Wishing you tonnes of luck with both the test and your results  !

EJ - Hope you are doing okay?

I am going to listen to my new IBS cd tonight - it's supposed to de-stress you and help with the problem - here's hoping, i tend to get stressed and worried about travelling and eating out etc so I am going to give it a go to see if it helps at all. My dp thinks i'm a bit mad  , but i'll give anything a go to try and get better.

Sending lots of   to you all!!

Kim xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Sunshine - I'm the same, i worry about lots of things in life!  I sent someone an email about an outfit to wear to their wedding and her reply really upset me, even though it was yesterday I still can't get over it fully!  I also worry about eating out, I'm lucky as G (partner) is SO understanding, he know if I give him 'that' look it's not good news!!  He also remembered something I had told him about me liking to got to cinema/bowling/shopping/whatever first, then meal after so we can come straight home and be near my own toilet - which was very sweet!  It's easy to forget when you don't "live" this life yourself how you need to plan every little detail.

I personally like shopping in the Trafford Centre and towns/cities I know well as I can tell you where every public toilet is.  I also know the ones to avoid that only have 1 cubicle etc etc.  People think i'm mad but if they swapped with me for 24hrs they'd soon realise and be begging to swap back!!

But it is amazing how quickly you adapt, i can't remember when i didn't live like this.  Same as Ready, i'd rather go to eat out than to a freinds, it's just easier and nobody is counting the amount of toilet trips!  Worst thing about being in a freinds: the loo roll runs out and you don't know where they keep spares!!!!!!  

Love and hugs to all...xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Sunshine I don't know of any books but there is a really good page on bowel problems if you put in Google Shaz's page it has lots of interesting information.

Ready - I am taking Progynova for the lining and prednisolone and aspirin just before ET I will start on the clexane not only a pin cushion but will rattle too .
Good luck for next week. I never got a HSG so can't comment Had to have major surgery for a fluid filled adhesion which they thought was an ovarian cyst.That is when they discovered how bad my tubes were.

EJ - I live in Essex and I contacted what was then called Essex Disabled Persons association they have since changed there name. I put my case forward that at times I need to use a sink close by and in public toilets that is the disabled toilet. I had to pay 5 pounds but I now have a radar key so I can access any locked disabled toilet in the country as come in very handy. may be worth looking into. My friends all know and they know they will have to wait slightly longer for me than normal. All of them have air freshners and toilet cleaners handy as sometimes things do not always flush completely sorry if TMI.
In the past I have been nervous staying over people's houses in case I leak but they are so few and far between now that I am less nervous now. A lot of my work colleagues know now and they are also very supportive.

Cat - What a shame you only have 3 months maternity leave  are you having to go back full time?

Well better be off lunch break over.
Be back soon. Does anyone have any contact with Carrie I am concerned now that we have no news. I really hope everything is ok.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

EJ - Hope that you are feeling better about your friends email   !! I had a good friend who got married recently who got really stressy and was on a really short fuse ( not like her at all) she apologised after as she was stressed with all the organising - that's why i'll stay happily living with dp - i wouldn't want all the stress of wedding planning  ! I'm sure that your friend would be gutted if she knew she had upset you, doesn't stop the fact that she has - but hope that you're feeling a bit less upset about it now  !

jayb - Thanks very much for the website link i shall get googling and read up on the tips - thank you  ! It sounds like you are well on your way with your tx - i will read back and catch up where you are up to exactly, but in the mean time sending you loads of    !! Your friends all sound fab and very well organised to help make you comfortable in times when your poorly, i am a wimp about discussing my toilet problems with people and really try to be discrete - which is easier said than done sometimes !

I feel like a bit of a fraud compared to you guys as i'm not a full blown crohns/colitus sufferer but i can totally relate to all the stresses of eating out at people's houses ( had a family party today and then an hour journey home after eating - eek!) and also shopping trips and having to find the loo's when i go anywhere. My two biggest stresses in life are ttc and my IBS so chatting to you all is so lovely!! Thanks for letting me join you  !

Hope that you're all doing okay and speak soon.

Kim xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi All

Well today my sister had her scan, she has twelve follicles something I have never had well not that many, they are a little small so they have increased her dose but my Cons reassured us that they will grow, so back on Friday for my linning scan aswell and then all being well EC on Tuesday   I got all emotional when I got back in the car. Even if this doesn't work which it will   I can never thank my sister enough for giving me this one last opportunity.

Well time for a quick chat elsewhere and then bed. My DP sister has gone into labour tonight so probably won't sleep that much we know it is a little girl but rightly so they have kept hush hush with the name. She sadly lost a little girl in the 14th week of her first pregnancy so we are all very excited. Will let you know.

Night night 
Lots of love 
Jaybxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Kim, thanks for the note about the HSG.  You're probably right in that I'm working myself up.  Did the IBS cd help you to relax?  I know what you mean about travelling.  I make sure I'm aware of where the closest washroom is.  When are you travelling for work?  Oh hun..you are not a "fraud".  We all deal with stomach issues no matter what the cause and it ain't fun.  Believe me, we all understand.

EJ_Wales, sounds like I"m not the only one who prefers to eat out than at a friend's place.  It's nice to have others that understand.  Even at home, I'll use the further washroom if dh is around.

jayb, sounds like the same meds as a FET...except your wil be fresh. Yeah..you become a real pin cushion don't you?  Great news on your sister's scan!  You'll see..they'll grow really quickly with the higher dose.  Keep us posted...sounds like not much longer now.  What a blessing this child is for your SIL.

My stomach is getting irritated and don't know if it's the antibiotics themselves or if it's the affect of the meds working (antibiotics or lupron injection to put me in menopause state).  I'm not getting cramping, but it just feels really tender and sore.  The antiobiotics are to be taken on an empty stomach and the morning dosage always makes me nauseous so maybe it's just too hard on me?


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi all

My DP sister has a little girl just before midnight last night she weighs 5 pounds and 7 ounces. Her husband phoned me this morning at 2.30 I have hardly slept since going to see her after work. Although tiny she is perfect and both mother and baby are doing well.
Excellent excuse to go on a shopping spree at lunch. No name as yet.

Ready - Antibiotics always seem to have an affect on me and topped with the other drug it is no wonder you are feeling discomfort. I don't know if you do anyway but I drink actimel everyday especially after antibiotics so it puts the natural flora back. Als drink plenty of water to wash through those drugs.  

Hi to all got to go to work soon.
Lots of Jaybxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

jayb, congrats to your dp's sister.  Guess that makes you an auntie!  Very exciting and glad to hear they're doing well.  Thanks for the note about the antibiotics.  What is actimel?  Never heard of it.  This antibiotic is best if taken on an empty stomach so I have to wait at least an hour before eating after taking it.  It's rough too since it makes me nauseous, but I want them to work, so I just bear through it each morning.  I think the water is ok though.  Thanks.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready - Actimel is them 'probiotic' drinks that are supposed to be good for you.  I'd imagine they are marketed under a different name in Canada?  I think Danone yogurt company make them?  Never tried them myself though.

Yeah, eating out is easier than going to friends houses (problem being I don't have that many friends so i use the term 'friends' to mean G's friends more than mine!  My best friend is an hour and a half away so sadly don't see her that often.) as it's easier to cope with whatever happens.  Would hate to a ruin a friends cream carpet due to leaky ******!  If I was out and it happened I have to say i'd deny all knowledge, thats what they pay their insurance for!!!  very naughty of me!!

JayB - glad to hear you have a new niece and are an Aunty, definitely an excude for lotsa shopping.

Hi to everyone else, esp Ritzi - how are things going now?


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Ej_wales, thanks...ah, 'probiotic' is all the rage here.  You can get yogurts and cheese (and now even breads) that probiotic.  Thanks.  For me, I always have fear of using someone's washroom depending on how far away it is from where everyone is sitting (i.e. the further the better) and the if flushing once will work.    Gosh, can't believe I just wrote about washroom fears.


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

R4F - I didn't realise you were in Canada - it always looks gorgeous there in mags and on tv - is it really cold with you at the moment?? I'm off out in a minute for a nice tea  , but thought i'd log on quickly to send you     and     for tomorrow - remember try and not tense up and relax as much as possible, i know it's a stupid   thing to say but it definetly helped me.Hope it all goes okay honey  !!

Jayb - 2 lots of exciting news  !! Congratulations on becoming an Auntie   !! And it's fab news that your sister has 12 follies - that's brilliant  !! Try and stay positive    , if it's not ec till Friday they still have plenty of growing time! Sending you lots of love and hugs and lots of     !! Hope that you're doing okay!!!

EJ - Hope that you are doing okay ?? Like the probiotic tip - i'll try that! I'm the same my best mate is about 2 hours away  , that's why it's so nice having my new buddies on here  !

Better go as i was supposed to be out 10 mins ago - oooops!! Take care and speak soon.

Kim xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Just did a great big post and lost the lot.

I am in love just been to see my neice well It is Uncle Mikey really but I am his other half so I am Auntie too. Auntie to another girl Ellie my sisters daughter. So lucky. Emma is not quite a day old and home. She is a real cutie.old hormones kicked in trying very hard to blub so hope it is me and Dp who have a baby of her own to cuddle and not have to give back at the end of the year.

R4F I forgot you were in Canada, sorry hun. went there once loved it have friends out there. Would love to take DP one day.

Sunshine I think that EC will be tuesday just wan't everything to go ok. My sister is now snacking on milk and Brazil nuts. She absolutely loves Brazil nuts  

EJ Wales you have lots of friends all of us.  Do you live in Wales.

Ritzi hope you are still healing.

BLK are you still there.

Does anyone know how to contact Carrie I am worried something has gone wrong.

Cat hope you and Libby are doing well.

Off to bed will try not to lose this message.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Yep, I'm in (bloody freezing) North Wales!

We haven't heard anythign off Carrie in ages, do hope she is ok and keeps popping in on us??

Ready - I'm the same, have this mad panic that friends toilets wont flush first, 2nd or even 3rd time!  And of course the whole house can hear this toilet flushing over and over again!    At least if you are out somewhere you can tell people it's a dodgy loo and advise them not to use it - something i've done many times before now!!    When is your HSG?  I have this feeling that you mentioned Wednesday so that must mean it's today?  Sending lots of love and hugs for that.

JayB - so EC likely to be Tues then?  Make sure you let us know so that we can spend the day sending lots of positive vibes your (and your sister's!) way!

Sunshine - Hope you weren't too late for your tea?  Did you have something nice?  Hope it didn't have the usual 'eating out' trauma attached to it??

I'm off to work now - was off sick yesterday as have low ferritin (Iron) and just feel rubbish.  We have had a letter off the Liverpool Womens Hospital saying we have our 'patient info evening' on 12/3/08 so that should be really interesting, our first real 'face to face contact' with anyone there and a chance to answer any questions we have!


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Kim, yep..I know it's a UK site but I found this years ago when trying with my son and have found tremendous support and met some great ladies.  And even through some of the protocols are slightly different, emotionally and physically we're all going through the same thing.  Thanks for the wishes for today.  I'll let you know how it goes.  Hope you made it out ok yesterday.  Oh yes...and it's really cold up here and we've had crazy snow storms this year so the piles are huge.  I think they said it's the 2nd most snow we've ever had compared with any other winter.

jayb, that still makes you an auntie..if not by blood, by love. You'll have your time.  Where about in Canada did you go?  I'm in Ontario (Toronto).  Not much longer now.

Ej_wales, yes...my sentiments exactly with the toilet thing at someone's house.  HSG is this afternoon (we're 5 hours behind).  So sorry to hear that you weren't well yesterday.  Hope you feel better.  That's exciting that you ave your information session soon.

ritzi, how you feeling hun?

I've also been thinking about about Carrie and hope she's just too busy to post.

So HSG is this afternoon.   Just wish it was evening already so it was over with.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready - hope the HSG is in full swing and not too painful!  Let us know.

Be brave hunny...xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ_wales.  Thanks.  THe HSG went ok and wasn't as bad as I thought.  There was a bit of cramping and pinching (plus that awful clamp) but it was over quick.  Dr saw lots of scarring in my tube so there's definetely a blockage.  He didn't say though if there is fluid build up (i.e. hydrosalpinx).  Now have to wait for our next appt to find out if I need treatment for that.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

The scarring makes sense if they think you have endometriosis!  Also all the surgery we have had done is bound to affect small, delicate structures such as tubes!

I have a right sided hydriosalpinx which seems to come and go (I only really know this as I have regular ultrasounds scans with the company I work for - very lucky, the NHS wouldn't keep such a close eye on me!).

Glad you didn't find it too painful, i would never ever have another after my experience, it was horrendous and my partner heard my screams from the waiting room!  Awful thing it was!


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

ej_wales, thanks for the note about it could be due to endometriosis.  Didn't realize it could do that..so maybe all the pieces are coming together.  All my JPouch surgeries were 15 years ago...and then since then have only had the c-section when our son was born...so not sure if it would be due to that.  Mind you, I've recently been feeling pain on my left ovary (esp during stimming with our last ivf) and they think that's scar tissue so guess it could be from the c-seciton of stuff getting changed during pregnancy.

I'm so sorry your HSG experience was so awful.  Glad it's over with and lets hope you never need one again.


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone

***WARNING - THE FOLLOWING POST IS QUITE GRAPHIC***

I'm just popping on quickly, as I'm home from Hospital for a few hours.  I've been in Hospital since having our Beautiful Son on Thursday 24th January.  The good news is that Ramsay John Alexander Williamson is a wonderful healthy baby - he weighed 7lbs 8.5oz and was born at 9:41am on 24/01/08 (I would be really grateful if someone could post the announcement for me).  The bad news is that I've been quite unwell.  During my C-Section it seems that there was a tear to my small bowel - my insides were full of adhesions, and they had difficulty getting Ramsay out, so there was quite a bit of force.  It seems that the tear happened then.  They kept me in Maternity as I was unwell, and to cut a long story short, I had a CT-Scan the day after giving birth - nobody picked up on the fact that the content of my bowel was pouring into my abdominal cavity.  Then 6 days after giving birth, they sent me home - I was still unwell and my bloods were all over the place, however, they felt I was fit to go home.  That evening, I went to the toilet and my section wound burst open with the content of my bowel pouring all over the bathroom floor (sorry if TMI but I can't think of a nicer way to tell the story)!  Luckily my Colorectal Consultant had returned from abroad, and admitted me to surgical ward where I have been ever since.  It seems that I have a small bowel fistula, which is using the section wound as an escape point for the bowel matter.  It is still running, and I've been told I just have to play the waiting game and hope it dries up and closes on it's own.  I can't eat or drink, and am being fed on TPN via a central line.  My Husband and Ramsay stay with me most nights at the Hospital, and we have our own room.  I have never been so terrified in my entire life - I am just lucky that the bowel matter did come out - if it hadn't I wouldn't be here typing this message to you today.  I will pop on when I can and keep you all posted.  Please pray that this fistula dries up on it's own and very soon - the alternative is more major surgery, which in itself can actually cause more fistulas.  

I am thinking of you all and hope to be back on line soon.

With lots of love - Your FF, Carrie XX


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

Carrie - I haven't met you before as i'm a newbie on here but sending you loads of love and    's. It sounds like you have had an absolutely horrendous time - with the exception of having your gorgeous little boy Ramsay ( gorgeous name  !!). You poor thing, i am sending loads of     and i hope that your fistula dries up very soon, so that you can all get home and enjoy life as a new family. I hope you'll be feeling better soon and back on line so i can get to know you too! Take care and rest up and recover soon   Kim xxx

R4F - Glad that your HSG wasn't too bad, like you say fortunately it is over quite quickly. Hopefully if the HSG did find a blockage it will help with a new course of action to help you successfully get that BFP!! I'm glad that the wait is over for you, it's horrnedous waiting for any testing and such a relief when it's over - was thinking of you and willing it to go well for you!! When's your next appt - do you have long to wait??

EJWales - Your HSG sounds horrendous  !! I think i must have been really lucky with mine as i really had no discomfort at all. How are you feeling now ?? Hope that you're feeling better!! Do you get the low iron levels through not absorbing enough?? That must make you feel exhausted so now wonder you needed the day off. Fab news on getting your 12/3/ appointment  , that's fab news !! You must be really excited!! 

JayB - How are you doing ?? How are those embies going ?? I hope they're growing big and strong    , all those brazil nuts will be helping !! Are you still looking at ec on Tuesday?? Hope that you're doing okay hon and not getting too stressed with it all, loads of  's!!

I made it slightly late for tea the other night and didn't have any toliet nightmares after - yay!! Stuck with safe potatoes and chicken, we go on hols in a fortnight and i'm already strating to panic about what to eat and things setting me off - you're supposed to look forward to hols, but i spend half the time stressing about the food and what's in it  , i think my dp thinks i'm mad - he does have the constitution of an ox though  !!

Take care everybody and hopefully speak soon!!

Kim xxx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Carrie - sending you all lots of love and adore the name Ramsay, will pop back later with a more detailed post!


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Carrie, OMG hun.  You poor thing.  We were all wondering if you were ok and I'm so sorry to hear that it wasn't just that you were busy with your baby boy.  Cannot imagine how scared and how much pain you've been in.  Sending you quick get well wishes, and then you can enjoy your new addition.  Congrats on Ramsay.  Keep in touch when you can.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

carrrie   so glad things are better now - poor you! congrats on lovely Ramsay 

thanks for wondering about me girls - i didn't pop on for a few days then you all got very chatty   no way i'll catch up now but hoping you are all well

jayb - i read you news - congrats on being an aunt - and the follies   things are looking up for you!  

my bum is still a horrendous open wound   still packing daily   still off work   but it is getting smaller and work have been great.....drinking the ensure plus which seems to help a little to have some protein being absorbed....major bag leaking issues at the mo due to my mostly fluid intake which is frustrating! with all of this going on our adoption plans continue - though panel has been delayed till april due to social workers workload  

thinking of you all - sending carrie special get well vibes  

ritz.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Carrie - My dear friend. I knew something must be wrong. God you poor poor thing I had a fistula and they are awful. I really hope that this dries up and unlike me you have to have surgery. What an amzing name your little boy has. How did you find that - I love it. never heard it before only in a surname.
Sending you lots of   healing vibes. Just so pleased that although poorly you are still with us. Take my lovely. If not done already I will put the message on for you later.

Ritzi - Sorry yours is sounding pretty pants Bl...dy bowel problems. Have you heard anymore re adoption.

Love you all will be back later to let you know how we get on with last scans. ?EC Tuesday just hope all will be ok today  .

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Carrie - I managed to find the bit of the board last night where birth announcements are made and someone had beaten me to it, so just to let you know it has been done (by someone in Scotland if I remember correctly!).

Glad that Ramsay is well and a little star but i'm obviously SO sorry for what has happened with your fistula.  I had a similar thing with the fistula (recto-vaginal fistula mine was) and it was just a case of waiting for it to heal.  Sounds like they have caught you quite early though and got you straight on the TPN (saved my life twice!) so that will promote wound healing and hurry things along.

Please keep us posted as ot how you are getting on, can't imagine how difficult everything must be for you.  Sending you lots of love 'n' hugs and positive healing thoughts!


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

Just a quick one tonight as DP is about to put the tea on the table   !! I'm starving ( nothing new there then!  )

JayB - Just wanted to send you tonnes of     for tomorrow,i hope that ec goes okay and you get some great eggs - i'll be thinking of you  ! 

R4F - How are you - have you had any news on next steps for you after your HSG?? Hope that you're doing okay and that it's not too cold and snowey with you  !! Hope that you're doing okay?? Have you been on the endo eating plan?? If so you'll have to let me know how you get on.

EJWales - Not long till your session at Liverpool   !! Are you writing a huge list of questions?? I'm really bad and have about 4000 questions whenever i have an appointment, i think the consultant used to dread it when i pulled my notebook out  ! It can't be long at all till your tx - yay!!

Carrie & Ritzi -I hope that you are both on the way to feeling better, it soundslike you have both had an awful time so sending you loads of     and    ,that you're both on the road to recovery!

Hi to anyone else i've missed - and sorry if i have missed anyone !!

Hopefully speak soon

Kim xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi All

No time for personals just wanted to come on and tell you the latest.

We have reached that day tomorrow is egg collection - Dear sis has 18 Follicles and my lining is 8 so all good. Julie did her Ovitrelle injection last night with me singing Super Trouper and Chick Chick Chick, Chicken lay a little egg for me we both were laughing and laughing   .
So now I start gestone injections tonight and then Clexane tomorrow.
The clinic are really positive about this one and I have to say I am too.
I am taking oestrogen tablets and wear two patches as well - I am physically sick in the mornings and my boobs are so full I am usually tiny but I actually look down and they are there. Only usually wear underwired so have had to go out and buy non underwired.    So all I need now is the Foetus or Foetus' and I will be wholly pregnant - please God let that be this time. 

Lots of love to you all. I will be back tomorrow I promise.
Jaybxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi all,

carrie, you're probably back in the hospital by now, but just wanted to say again that I'm thinking of you and hope that you can come home soon.  How's your little one?

ritzi, so sorry that your healing is going so slowly.  Must be so frustrating and scary for you.  At least you have something good to focus on in the future with an addition at some point.  

jayb, wonderful news on your sister's follicles and your lining!  Good luck for tomorrow and for ET.  Sending you lots of positive vibes that you'll get your dream.  You're on your way!

Kim, I'm good thanks.  How about you? Anything new on your side?  Nah..we have to wait until end of March to hear what the dr is going to do about the blocked tube.  I did call the clinic on Friday to see if it was worthwhile moving that apt up (incase surgery is requried or some other treatment that requires longer recovery), but he wants me to wait until then.  Aside from cutting out sweets (aside from the odd time) I haven't switched my diet yet but do eat rather healthy.  A FF did send me an endo diet, but I accidently deleted it so need to wait for her to get a chance to resend it.  Am intersted in its suggestions.  Hope all is well with you.

I'm down to 1 antibiotic a day now (started with 2).  Also when I went for the HSG test, the nurse there said that I should be taking it with food.  The medication's instructions said otherwise so it was making me so nauseous (esp the morning dose) and definitely affecting my stomach.  So now I don't take it on a completely empty stomach and my stomach is still affected but not as badly.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Just a quick one to wish Jayb the best of luck for tomorrow.  Big warm wishes to both you and your sister, she is a little star!

Keep us posted...xx

Hi to everyone else, will pop back when i have more time, flying visit tonight!  Have been to see the vicar as we have decided to get married and be all 'official'!!


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Jayb hunny, thinking of you today...xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ_wales, that's great news!   When are you getting married? 

jayb,   for today again.  Let us know how things are going and when ET is scheduled.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

The wedding is not until 2009 (a christmas wedding - yay).  I;m trying to be super organised and do as much as possible now, even though it's still a very lonmg way off!

We also want to say our wedding vows in English, then Welsh so I have plenty of time to learn it thoroughly as i'm not fluent welsh, tho DP is!


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ_wales, nothing wrong with planning ahead.  There's lots to plan and deicde for a wedding so better to have the time to look around without the stress.  And it gives you lots of time to be excited for it.  Congrats again on your engagement.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Well I have some amazing news. EC was today as you know. Thanks for all the well wishes. My sister was brilliant and gave us 23 eggs   I just can not believe it. Basically we were told that every follicle had an egg.
So now we have to wait for the call tomorrow. It really does look like we will get to Blastocyst so transfer will hopefully be Monday and then hopefully our longed for BFP and some to freeze.


Be back tomorrow really tired now
Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

for your eggies Jayb - what a wonderful sister  

congrats EJ   nice to plan ahead   and learn the welsh (i'm also not fluent though my nieces nephews all are and like to confuse me )  

ready - how are you now with the antibiotics?  

i'm okay - bum stilllllllllllllllllll sore   daily packings stilllllllllllllll  

how is everyone else? 

ritz.


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

jayb, any news on how your eggs are doing?  Your sister did fantastic so you'll certainly have a lot to choose from.  Wonderful too that you'll most likely be going to blasts.  Keep us posted.  Sending you lots of positive vibes and babydust.

ritzi, so sorry your recovery is going on an on.  Hope each day is getting a little better for you.  It makes a difference now that I've gone down to 1 antibiotic a day and am not taking it on an empty stomach.  Stomach not quite normal, but manageable. Thanks for asking.  

I've started using a cortifoam cream as I'm feeling irritation at the end again. Had an ulcer there last year and dr prescribed this cream (with repeats) which has helped before.  It's not so bad yet so am hoping the cream will catch it before it flares up and it really hurts to go.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

HI Girls

Clinic rang this morning and amazingly we have 16 embryo's 4 eggs were immature and the other three didn't fertilize. I still can not believe it. When it was my eggs I used to absolutley dread that morning phone call. So scared that it was suddenly going to be taken away from me. This time I actually feel more relaxed. So they will phone tomorrow on news of how they are dividing and the grading of them.

My poor sis has been suffering was really sick yesterday, couldn't even keep water down and then today she has been asleep most of the day. I am not really surprised though with all those eggs. When I spoke to her earlier she was able to keep water down so is drinking plenty.


Thank you for all your well wishes and support.

I have started to notice the painful effects of gestone injections very small botty and because of the clexane massive bruises. 3 down 101 to go hopefully 

Ritzi - sorry you are still suffering honey.  

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

jayb, wonderful news on your embryos!  We've never even started with 16 eggs.  You got lots that can grown and divide and ready for implantation.  So sorry about your sister.  Her doctors are watching her for OHSS, right? (don't know the symptoms but it's a risk).  Hope she feels better real soon.  What a special thing she's done for you and dh.  Yeah..those injections aren't fun but totally worth it.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

Happy Friday       !!

JayB - Well done you and your lovely sister !! I am so pleased for you, you must be over the moon, sending tonnes of     and    your way!!! Keep us posted on how you're getting on  !

EJWales -   on your wedding !! And good luck with the Welsh - it always sounds really hard, my family are all Chester and North Wales so a lot of them speak welsh - but not me  ! A Christmas wedding sounds gorgeous  !

R4F - Hope that you're feeling a bit better and that your medicine is helping with the irritation and stopping it turning into an infection  ! Hope you're feeling a bit better today hon ! Hopefully if the dr is saying wait till the end of march till your appointment it means that they don't envisage having to do anything too invasive or that's going to take too long to recover from! 

Ritzi & Carrie - Hope that you're feeling a bit better?? Thinking of you both   !

I'm off on my hols next week - yay!! Very exciting I am looking forward to having a good relax !! Going to take some food with me so i can eat safe foods at least a few days  ! 

Hi to everybody!! Take care and hopefully speak soon  !

Kim xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey girls,

Hope this post finds you all well?  Or as well as can be expected!  I've just gobbled down a Chinese (meal, not man!!) and am feeling rather stuffed!!

Sunshine - where are you goin on holiday?  I would love a holiday but don't think we will get a holiday abroad this year, sadly!  With a wedding to contribute towards we can't have everything!!

Jayb - Wow, such fantastic news, did the clinic ring you today with any progress?  Keep us posted, we're all following you very closely and wishing you and your lovely sister all the best.

Ritzi - sorry its all so sllloooowwww for you with your healing.  I'm sure you said you are off sick at the moment but how are work being with you?  Do you have to go back after 6mths or lose pay or something?  Very difficult, i remember when i'd been poorly, after 4 weeks I drop to Stat sick pay so had no choice but to go back.  Wishing you all the best chicky.

Ready - hope the cream is doing the trick and stopping things getting worse?

Love and hugs to all, no news to report here...xx

Carrie - how are things now?  Keep us posted (ebven though I undrstand you are probably rushed off your feet with your lovely new son and also feeling very poorly with evertthing thats happened)


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

We have made it to Blastocyst six of them got the call yesterday . Walking around in a state of shock - really can not believe it. Feel very lucky just hope my luck continues. In tomorrow for transfer at one and then hopefully some to freeze.

Sorry for no personals but we are on our way out to DP sister for dinner as it is her first Mothers day - really hope that will be me and many others next year.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Morning all,

Kim, hi hun, how are you?  Thanks..the cortifoam helped as I no longer feel the irritation down there.  Yeah...I hope that the treatment for the blocked tube won't delay our ivf even longer.  How wonderful taht you're on holidays this week.  Where are you travelling to?  Hope it's not too difficult with you having to take your own food.  Hope you have a great trip!

EJ_wales, hope you enjoyed the Chinese food.  Sounds yummy. The cream has helped thanks so I think it's under control.  How are you doing?

jayb, wonderful news on your 6 blasts!  Sending you lots of positive vibes for your transfer today.  Keep us posted.  Are you taking time off of work?


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

jayb so pleased for you - this will be the one - i can feel it in my bones  

r4f - so glad the cream has helped...... 

EJ - yum chinese - my favourite - could never eat it pre-stoma but now we have it every weekend   chicken balls rock!  
i've been off now since 9th december (work for NHS). had 31 full pay days - then 21 annual leave full pay days - now on half pay......after 61 days i get nothing   i should be back in work in the next 4 weeks as my wound is getting smaller each day (thank you ensure plus!). DH wages can cover all the bills etc so i am very lucky that financially i do not have to work  

kim - have a great holiday!  

carrie - thinking of you and hoping all is well  

take care all, ritz.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ritzi - good news that you will soon (hopefully) be back to work.  I always used to get so bored sat at home - and worrying about my wages never helped either so glad you are ok in that sense!!  Any further forward with the adoption or still waiting for Social Worker work load to ease?  Keep us posted!

Jayb - great news on your 6 blasts - is it today the embies are bing transferred to you?  (or have I just made that up and got complete wrong end of stick?  It is possible!)

Ready - glad you are feeling better, knowing what to treat various ailments/problems with makes life so much easier, i hate having to ask of GP will prescribe something particular but he usually is fine saying I know what works on me - which is true!!

Hope everyone else is well and that kim (sunshine) is having a great holiday - i'm so envious!


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

Only a quick one tonight as i am still washing and drying holiday clothes for tomorrow - eek - a bit last minute again  !! We are going skiing to Austria and i am sooo ready for the break. I am skiing in the loosest sense of the word, i am taking 6 books, chick flicks, face packs and going to have a huge relax - can't wait  !!

Jayb - Congrat's on getting your 6 blasts that is fab news !! Hope that everything goes perfectly for you over the next couple of weeks, i'll not be on-line but will be thinking of you and keep that pma up     . 

EJ - Thinking of Chinese food is making my tummy rumble - i'm not brave enough to have one the night before i fly though, so rice and chicken for me tonight  ! I won't be back for your appointment so hope that it goes really well  , you must be getting really excited hon !!

R4F - Thanks again for your lovely message when i had my mothers day meltdown   - flaming hormones  , you are a lovely person and always say just the right thing  ! I'm glad to hear that you're feeling much better, not long till your appointment either  , yay!! 

Ritzi - Glad that you are starting to feel a bit better too - it will be good to get back to work ( moneywise) but make sure you are feeling okay and don't rush back before you're better  !! 

Carrie - hope things are going better for you too  !

Well i'll be thinking of you all over the next couple of weeks - take care and keep up that pma ladies - we willall be mummies soon!!

Kim xxxx


----------



## carolc (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining in your chat.  You all seem to know so much about each other!!  I look forward to getting to know you all too. 

Jayb you are so lucky to have such a wonderful sister.  How I wish I had one, it might make my DP agree to go the DE route!!  So excited for you.  Not sure when your transfer is, but I'm thinking of you.  

Hope all those on holiday have had a fab time.  

EJ Wales congrats on your engagement, Christmas is such a lovely time to get married.  Good luck with the planning, its so much fun.

Do any of you have advice on continuing or coming off medication during treatment?  

I am lucky, I don't seem to suffer as badly as some, and have my colitis pretty much under control at the mo with 2 x 400mg tablets of Colofac per day.  Last time it was suggested I stop the tablets, I did and to begin with it wasn't a problem.  We ended up having to d/r for 2 extra weeks and  during those two weeks, my colitis returned worse than I'd ever had it.  Consultant said it was only to be expected, but I'd had no idea that d/r would have that kind of effect.

We want to try again, but am tempted to stay on medication, since last time I reckon my body was too busy trying to keep me healthy to worry about trying to stimulate follicles.  Also, Consultant during review suggested to use Steroids instead, but worried that if I have it under control now with the tablets, changing to something else might make me worse again.   

Any advice or ideas?

Carol
x

PS.  sorry about all the smileys (or lack of them), I'm just learning


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Morning all,

ritzi, your photo of you and dh is so cute.  Aside from being in pain, you must be so ansty being off since early Dec.  You poor thing. So happy to hear that you'll be able to go back to work soon as your wound is getting smaller.

EJ_Wales, yeah...it was nice of my gasto dr to prescribe repeats on the cream and just told me to try it if I have the issue again.  He's actually an amazing dr and is soooo nice.  I went to him when I was 15 (originally sicK) and I couldn't believe it when i returend about 10 years later with my first bout of pouchitis and he remembered me.  Anyways, I digress.  That's good that your GP is ok with presciribing something when you ask.  Makes it easier than having to go back for an appt.  

Kim, hope you're having a fantastic holiday!  Your "skiing" sounds perfect to me...my kind of "skiing".  I understand the hormones all too well.  Write when you get back and let us know how your vacation was.  Sounds nice and relaxing.

carolc, welcome to this thread.  We're always happy for new members. Glad that your colitis is under control at the moment. Can see why you'd be worried to stop your meds. Sorry I can't answer you on that as I had my colon removed when I was 15 and now have a jpouch.  Hope this time is easier for you.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

I am so sorry  for not being around, but I just decided to have complete and utter rest for the first four days after transfer. ET went well, we had one blast that was more advanced, but both were full blasts and had everything they should. Just amazing to see on the big TV screen. I had acupuncture on the the Tuesday as it always makes me very relaxed. They did a very strange thing they stuck a needle right in the the top of my head, this was to draw the beans in to my lining . Felt very strange but willing to try anything. DP dad has a library of dvd's so rather than watching mind numbing television. I have had natural history with richard attenborough in the mornings and then one or two episodes of Columbo in the afternoon mind you I have had to rewind the Columbo ones as I have fallen asleep . Went out yesterday to my Nanna's has she had her stair lift put in yesterday. Did some sorting out for her and then rested. Came home watched Columbo and you guessed it fell asleep .

The negative news is that we did not get any frozen - they all went on to blastocyst but did not have the necessary requirements of inner and outer cells for viability of a foetus or placenta. Disappointed but if both these little beans stay which I really hope they do then I would have hated to have to make the decision to destroy the embies. the decision has been taken out of our hands. The other negative news is my poor sister has been really poorly with OHss thankfully she has not been admitted just careful monitoring and TLC from our dear mum. Her daughter has been fine. But I had good news yesterday when I phoned her and she sounded like her old self again. Have felt so guilty that after all she has done for us, she has suffered so much. But all she said is that she didn't care what she did or how she suffered as long as we got our baby/babies. The bond we have no matter what the outcome is something quite amazing and I love her so much (If you ever read this Julie) .

So I now have to wait for Wednesday, had lots of symptoms but not reading too much into them as I have been here before and I am on so much hormone treatment. Just hope all these symptoms are my little beans snuggling in.

Ritzi - I am so pleased that wound is healing finally. Sorry panel has been postponed a month but hopefully by then you will be back at work and finacially better. 

Ej Wales thanks for your wishes, you have all be fantastic friends.

Cat hope you and Libby are ok.

Carrie hope you are recovering well and able to enjoy Ramsay.

Carol a big welcome to you. Sorry you have colitis. For this treatment and the last I have been on Prednisolone 15 mg since I started and my sister this time started stimming. As well as the bowel disease which now I have an ileostomy is non existent. I also have anti nuclear antibodies so the steroids are to try and prevent by body rejecting the embies. Hopefully they are doing their job. I have just started to get the moon face - most of you on here will know what that is   

Sunshine hope you are having a fantastic time in Austria. Myself I like to keep my feet firmly on the ground so have never been interested to ski but DP has done it.

R4F thanks for your wishes I hope your appointment goes well too.

Well if I am not back before I will be back on Wednesday hopefully with the best news.

Hi to anyone I have missed.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

jayb, wonderful news on your transfer and I don't blame you one bit for just relaxing and not even going on the computer.  Sounds like you're doing great and keeping busy with videos.  Try and not worry about not having frozen blasts as you won't need them and like you said, the hard decision has been taken out of your hands.  You have such a good chance with blasts.  I'm so sorry that your sister has suffered with OHSS.  You brought tears to my eyes with her response to it doesn't matter as long as you become a mom.  What am amazing human being she is, and how forutnate you are to have her as a sister.  Amazing to be so close and love each other so much.  Sending you lots and lots of positive vibes and I'll check up on Wed to see your results.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Just a veryy quick flying visit to welcome Carol, feel free to join us, sometimes this thread is busier than others, it depends where we are all up to with life and certainly for me, whether i'm working/off sick.

Also wants to send Jayb all the warmest, cuddliest, hugs in the world for Wednesday.  I feel SO positive for you that this could well be the one for you.  You keep taking it easy, relaxing and having 'you' time!  I'm starting acupuncture on Tuesday for my chronic back pain, so if you feel like giving me any advice it'd be so appreciated!  Hugs to you hunny...xx

Love to all...xx


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Not been on here for a while but some of you will probably remember me. My Mum was admitted to hospital with a "vomiting virus" and it turned out to be an advanced ovarian tumor which has spread all over. She was due to come out of hospital today and me and my two sisters are going to look after her at home, together with the district nurses, but she had a large swelling in her neck this morning so shes on iv antibiotics now for a day or two. I can't believe she will not be here to see my baby after all these years of waiting. So my mind has been taken off my pregnancy somewhat, but I must say that at 16 weeks today I am not feeling so sick anymore. 
Good luck Jayb for Wednesday. I also had the needle in the top of my head "to keep everything in" and something worked for me, against all the odds. 
Sorry I can't keep up with all your conversations as it difficult when youv'e been away for a while, but good luck to everyone else and the lady who is adopting - my friend has adopted three girls (siblings). x


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Neptune,

I'm so sorry to hear about your mum honey, what an awful shock for you.  And it is tragic that like you say, after years of waiitng she will not get to see your baby.  You will have to make sure you take her to your scan appointments and if they aren't convenient then maybe book a private scan so she can spend 'special' time with your and your unborn.  We get a lot of people doing this in work and it is such a treasured memory.  One lady even took her mum out of the hospice for an hour for the private scan and it was such an emotional atmosphere, something i will never forget and im sure they wont either.

Keep us posted and keep yourself well and healthy.

Hugs to all...xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Neptune Honey my thoughts are with you. In such a time when things should be happy it must be so sad seeing your mum so poorly. EJ Wales idea sounds lovely. If your mum is not too unwell there is a lovely book and I can not remember what it is called but I will find out, it asks lots of questions so when your son or daughter is old enough he or she can look through this book and read what your mum has written. I will go and look on Amazon now.
Pleased to hear you are feeling less sick. Thank you for your kind words.

Can't believ I only have one day left until test day. Have a friend coming round with her little boy this morning.

Lots of love to all
Jaybxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Neptune

I didn't find the exact book but have put the website down from Amazon. For your information. I remember now that I got the original information from my friend who works in our local hospice. When I am back at work I will try and find out exactly what it was called.

Here is the other information in the meantime.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memories-My-Grandchild-Annie-Decker/dp/0811843270/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1205221256&sr=1-2

Jaybxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Neptune, just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear about your mom.   It's never easy when a loved one is so sick.  You and your sisters are lovely for taking her into your home and looking after her.  Guess it's payback time to thank her for all she's ever done for all of you.  I hope she's able to fight it and what a great idea from ej_wales to take her with you to scans if you can, and if not, be sure to get nice pictures.

jayb, sending you lots of luck for tomorrow.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Just a quick flying visit to wish JayB the best of luck for tomorrow, i have such a busy day and we have our first IVF appt so I doubt i'll get online til almost midnight tomorrow.

Sending you so many warm hugs and best wishes...xx


----------



## Noy (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi everyone
I hope I clicked the right button to add a post!
I am so glad to see a crohn's & colitis section here. I had a look a few months ago and could hardly find anything.

I have had crohn's for almost 10 years now. I had three operations in 2003 and had a temp colostomy. I have been in remission for a long time now but the adhesions have all made things very complicated for us. I keep on getting cysts (they come and go), the operations made a bit of a mess for me in the pelvic area and I have hydrosalpinx. I am now on down regulation for the second month. Last month I had the short protocol but when I came in for the scan to start my stims I was told I have a cyst so can't start. So I am back to down reg (not sure why!?). 

The good thing is that I had 7 follicles on left ovary and 5 on the right one before I started tx so I guess that is a good sign?  

I am so frustrated and so many things are wrong with me I am scared. I am usually such an optimist  and I am trying to still be one but it is so tiring to have a chronic illness plus arthritis (I have crohn's arthritis) plus go through treatment which hasn't been such a smooth ride up to now.
Has anyone else gone through something similar? 

Oh by the way, having my treatment at ACU so will be happy to hear if anyone else with Crohn's is going through IVF there too. 
xxx


----------



## carolc (Feb 5, 2008)

Just managed to get on again, where does the time go in a day?  

Neptune, so sorry to hear about your mum.  How painful it must be for you and your sisters, what a fab idea from EJ_Wales 
Just on quickly to wish jayb luck for tomorrow.  

EJ_Wales, hope appointment went well today.

JayB, good luck tomorrow.  Lots of hugs  

love
Carol
x


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

A super surper quick flying visit as i'm meant to be in the shower!!

Welcome to Noy, always nice to have new people joining us!  I will write you a more personal post when I pop back either later or tomorrow.

Popped here this morning incase there was any (super, early) news off JayB - there isn;'t and I'm now going to spending my day in work/tonight in my hospital appt dying to log on and see!

Hugs to you JayB, hope it's your day and a BFP for you...xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Quick post as I should be working.

EJ_wales, just wanted to send you good luck wishes for you ivf appt. Are you starting now or it's a consulation?

Noy, welcome.  I'm so sorry for what you've been through with your chrons.  Good news that it's been under control for the last while.  I also get cysts due to pcos and my past clinic put me on the birth control to get rid of them.  Hope that they're clear for you this time.  Can i ask what your dr is doing for the hydrosalpinx?  I've recently had an HSG done where a blockage due to scar tissue in the right tube was discovered and I believe they suspect hydrosalpinx as well.  I know my dr wants to avoid doing a laporoscopy if possible due to my colitis surgeries (3 in total and I now have a JPouch).  Am waiting until the end of the month to hear what how he's going to treat it. I also have sacroilitiis which is a form of arthritis (of the sacroiliac joint) and apparently it's related to the colits.  If it's any consolation, it actually got better when I was pregnant wiht my son (who was conceived via ivf).  Wishing you lots of luck and happy to be here throughout your cycle to answer any questions I can.

jayb, I'm thinking of you today.  HOpe to hear good news.

I have my 2nd 'menopause' injection today to treat possible endometriosis.  FUn fun...but another step closer to starting.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

JayB - any news?


----------



## Noy (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey ready4Family

Thanks for your message
My Dr at ACU and the one at St Marks (where I go for my crohn's) both said no one should operate me if possible - they are not doing anything for my hydrosalpinx. ACU said hydro won't necessarily affect the IVF. It is a bit more difficult but it is possible. If needed they may drain it at the egg collection but that will be decided when I actually do it. 

BTW, I also once had a message from someone on a different message board - she had hydro to (although no IBD) and she managed to get pregnant through IVF! 

Was the IVF you had (where you had your son) more complex because of your operations?


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

a flying visit.......will post when more time  

jayb   for you.....how did it go?  

noy - welcome to the thread.....will find lots of great FF's here  

hi to everyone else 

ritz


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Thank you for all your well wishes. Nothing I am afraid is ever straight forward with me. I did my test at half four yesterday morning when DP got in from work it was negative . When I phoned and spoke to Mary she asked when I last went to the toilet. Isaid it was about midnight. She advised that the urine had probably not been in my bladder long enough to pick up the hormones. I had no idea, but felt better. So the only way things would be conclusive is to have a blood test. So as I was taking my Cousin to the dr's and my nan to the hospital yesterday morning I went to the clinic in the afternoon and will find out my results about 10am this morning. Everyone at the clinic was so lovely and I felt very special yesterday. I went up there with DP mum she is lovely and she called me a junkie when they went through the list of the drugs  . They have given me a private prescription so hopefully if I get good news today I can go to my local chemist and get all the rest of the drugs for the next 10 weeks. Praying for a level over 25 today and then that will make me four weeks pregnant.
Back to work today as well, and will be in a meeting but my Manager had agreed for me to keep my phone on.
If I could become pregnant by support and well wishes I would be pregnant over and over again. I have been overwhelmed by the support I have had from FF, family and friends. Even my colleague's mum at work phoned her at half seven yesterday morning to find out if she had heard anything.
So once again the waiting game and hopefully this time my long and very much wanted BFP. Please GOD if you are listening over 25  Make sure my beans are safe. .

Will promise to come back today. No more time for personals lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

jayb, poor you with such torture of still waiting.  Really hope you get a phone call of good news...you so deserve it.  How considerate of your manager letting you leave your phone on.  Good luck hun.  I'm crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Noy, can totally understand your drs not wanting to do more surgery on you.  I know my dr is the same way (by coincidence, his father had the same JPouch surgery so he's familiar with it) so that's why I'm really anxious to hear his plan of action.  I've actually heard differently...that hydrosalpinx can lessen your chances of an embryo implanting as the fluid can be toxic to them, but I guess everyone has a different opinion.  The option of draining at EC sounds like a good comprimise though.  I have my follow up on the 26th so will let you know what my doctor says for our situation.  Good news to hear the one lady who also had hydro and did get pregnant.  I really didn't have any complications with my son's ivf.  When we tried last year though, they had issues seeing my left ovary...so not sure if I developed scar tissue since the c-section on it?  Also didn't have the hydrosalpinx at the time of my son's ivf.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

JayB - I'm praying for goods new for you   and that your levels are over 25.

Agree what you were told about the urine not being in your bladder long enough, there probably wasn't enough time for a build up for the hormones needed to trigger the 'positive' window to show.

Really have got my fingers crossed for you and will be back after work tonight to see if there is an update....xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Not good news levels too low Another BFN

But my sister oh generous one has now offered to do Surrogacy we had spoken about it before and she wasn't keen. Mike DP wanted to do that before egg donation. But it was me and Julie that resisted. Now she knows that I won't let her go through another cycle of treatment and I just don't think my body is a positive environment for the embryo's because of the anti nucleaur antibodies. I am definitely not going through any more treatments, just can't to do it anymore. But I won't rule out surrogacy my sister is really fertile and Mike is A1. My sisters pregnancy and birth was text birth so it does seem an option. And at least when I looked at the scan picture I would know that this is really going to be my baby this time. I have been to friends and DP sisters scan so many times I all I long for is it to be my baby. I know my sister does not wish for anymore children and have no problem withher not wanting to give the baby up. Just as I thought all my doors were closed. My wonderful sister appears again.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

jayb      so sorry hun

your sister sounds wonderful  

ritz


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

jayb, just wanted to send you big hugs and say how sorry I am.  You have an amazing sister...what a special person.  You sound strong and still so determined.  Have the dr's actually said that you cannot carry a baby?  Maybe they'll have ideas at your follow up...but good that you have other options if that's what they recommend.  You'll be a mom...one way or another.  Dont give up.


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

So sorry Jayb that it did not work for you, keep strong, your time will come. Thanks so much for your kindness and ideas about scans from EJ, Jayb and ready for family. Mum can't move about at all at the moment and I'm not sure whether she will again. My next scan is in 4 weeks, but if it is at all possible and she is still with us, it would be lovely to take her. I had already bought one of those books Jayb before she got poorly, but at the moment she is not really up to writing so I haven't bothered her with it, but will hopefully get something in it. Thanks again. x


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

Back from hols so i have been reading through catching up on everybodies news!

JayB - Tonnes of hugs, i am so sorry that you didn't get that BFP, but it sounds from reading your mails that your lovely sister is going to help you to ultimately get that BFP - you will be a mummy    ! Hope that you and dp are okay and that your sister is doing okay again now   !

EJ - Did you have your Intro meeting at the hospital ?? I think you were having it whilst i was away?? If so i hope that it went really well, do you have a date for starting your tx ??

R4F - How are you getting on with your injections ?? Do you get lots of side effects or are they okay - hope that you're not having too many nasty side effects  , not long now till your appointment  

Carol & Noy - A big welcome    looking forward to getting to know you  both !

Neptune - I'm so sorry to hear about your mum  , I'm sure your mum will be looking forward to seeing your scan picture, and if she's comfier staying in bed at the moment i'm sure that seeing your photo will still be exciting for her. I hope that you are doing okay and looking after yourself too  !

Ritzi - Hope that you are getting there and starting to feel much better  !! Love your pics of you and dp - they're lovely  !!

Well my ski holiday was fab - okay so i didn't ski at all  , but I did have a lovely relaxing time, lots of chick flicks, read 5 books and lots of hot tubs ( not massively fertility friendly but it's holiday!) and lovely meals, dp did lots of skiing and i had lots of time to think about life, death and the universe ( very deep sorry  !!)Whilst chilling out one day I decided that I need to spend less time obsessing about having a baby ( i spend alot of time obsessing about having babies   )and start enjoying life again. My holiday has given me some time to really think about the future and obviously i still desperately want a family, but equally i don't want to get depressed every month when it doesn't happen. The first thing i am going to do is concentrate on getting fit again - eeek !! Watch this space I am a complete lazy slob  !

Well off to crack open a bottle of Cava ( I'm intolerant to wine it sends me to sleep   ) It's the weekend so it would be rude not to  !!

Hope that everyone is doing okay and love to everybody !! Looking forward to catching up with you and hearing your news.

Kim xxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

How are you all doing?

EJ_wales, how did your ivf appt go last week? 

ritzi, how are you doing?  You return to work soon, right?

jayb, hope that you're doing ok hun.

neptune, that would be lovely if you're able to take your mom with you to the scan.  I'm sure even with her not well, she's still estatic for your news.  Sending you my thoughts and hope you're managing ok.

Kim, welcome back.  Your "ski" holiday sounds so perfect.  Dp didn't drag you out with him?  I know what you mean...tx really does take over our life doesn't it?  I feel like a lot of 2007 was wasted for me.  Good for you for taking control and getting fit.  The injections went ok thanks (only 2 in total).  I am getting some side affects but not too bad at the moment. 

Anyone heard from carrie?

Only 8 days until our follow up.  Really want to hear about the situation with my blocked tube and if the dr will give us a start date for ivf.  I was thinknig that with all the waiting we've had to do, the 2WW will seem like nothing.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Girls,

No news from me really.  Our IVF patient info evening was very interesting and informative, a lot of the stuff we already knew and it was more 'having to attend' than anythign but glad I went!  We should be starting Tx within 3mths so long as coming off the pill hasn't affected my periods too much and sent them crazee!!

Kim - glad you had a good holiday, you sound very 'rejuvenated' from your hols and your post reflects that - onwards and upwards!

Jayb- I was so sure that this was your time and i'm heartbroken for you that i wasn't.  Extremely kind of your sister to now offer to be a surrogate for you, she really is a super sister!  Any thoughts on when you might be starting down the surrogate route?

Ready - not long til you see the consultant, hope he will be happy with you and give you a Tx date, nothing worse than hanging round for a date and waiting for things to happen.

Ritzi - hope you are well honey, thinking of you as always.

Carrie - Hope you are also coming along nicely and that Ramsay is a real delight and keeping your spirits up!

Neptune - sending lots of love to your mum, she's in our thoughts.

Hope I haven't missed anyone.  Was thinking of BLK the other day (she used to post here in the very beginning) hope she might be reading this and that all is well?  Any of you girls hear off her?


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

Hope everyone's doing okay!!

Just a quick one tonight as i haven't started tea yet and i'm starving !

R4F - Yay - 7 days till your follow up - not long now hon, you must be getting really excited. Glad that your side affects aren't too bad, and hopefully you're over the worst of them now.

EJ - Just saw your post come in, fab news that you have an idea of when tx starts, the 3 months will fly!! It gives you a couple of months to chill out and get on top form ready for your tx.  

Well I have had my first tennis lesson ( on Monday) haven't been able to walk or move my arms for the last 2 days  , not that i'm unfit or anything  !! I don't think i will be up to playing at this years wimbledon  , but hey ho baby steps !!

Hope everybody is doing okay and    and    to everybody.

Kim xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Kim - playing Tennis on the Wii is more than enough exercise for me!  Bet you are mega 'seized up' as with tennis you don't realise how many muscles you use, used to love Tennis when I was in school!

Love to all..xx  Happy Easter too.


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Morning all,

EJ_wales, interesting that your clinic makes you attend an ivf session.  Never the less, I'm sure it was helpful and sometimes it's good just to hear the stuff again. When I cycled with my last clinic, being on the pill was part of my cycle where we started the lupron injections in the 3rd week.  But I think we do things differently here in Canada with no downregging like you do in the UK (guess that is our downregging stage).  I take it you'll have to wait for AF and then start downregging?  Thanks for your words about our appt.  I know we'll still have to wait until May at best but I'd still really love a date to know when we'll be starting.

Kim, yep, getting really excited and anxious for our appt.  It's 2 days now.  Yah!  That's fantastic you're taking tennis lessons.  You're probably using muscles you wouldn't normally use and so not surprised you're sore.  Hope the soreness didn't last long and I'm sure by the time you make wimbledon (next year), your muscles will adjust.  

2 more days until our appt.  I know with all the colitis surgeries and the fact that I have a JPouch means that doing laprascopic surgery is not a desirable option so we'll see what he says about the blocked tubes.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready - is it today you have the appt with your consultant?  Best of luck, let us know what he has to say.

No time for anymore personals, i'm in agony with my ovaries and sitting down is a nightmare (don't know what i'm going to do in work this afternoon!).

Love to all...xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi all,

EJ_wales, thanks so much for remembering about our appt. I'm so sorry you're in pain. Do you know why are your ovaries sore?

Ok...so I'm at work and should start working but I'll give you the "short"  version of our appt.  First dr said that the blockage is at the top (which surprised me based on what i saw at the HSG) so it's not hydrsalpinx (thank godness!) and thus, the blocked tube won't interfere with IVF.

He said we have 3 options.  The first is to try 3 cycles of IUIs again since we know that dh's DNA fragmentatino issue has been resolved and we can hope we get good eggs from my good tube.  I said right away 'no way' as this didnt' work for us in the past.  I need to stay on the menopause meds for 3 months to treat the possible endometriosis so that means we can't do anythign until May.  So in May, we can either do IVF right away, or he can test me again.  By testing, he does a mock cycle where I'm put on ivf (well, more FET) meds to build up the lining and then he takes a biopsy at the time he would do a transfer and they test for implantatino issues.  (This is a research study that my clinic is doing with Yale Univeristy).  If the results are ok this time, then we can do IVF.  If not, then he'd need to send me to a special surgeon to see if he could even do laproscopic surgery on me with the JPouch.  (He wont' do it himself as it's too risky).  The surgery would confirm if I had endometriosis and if so, clear it up.

So although this wait is pure torture, you can see from my ticker that we're going to do the mock cycle and get retested first.  So on May 8th I'll take provera to bring on AF and the cycle will begin.  It takes aboubt 3 weeks and then 6-8 weeks for the results.  So hopefully ivf will be after that, I guess sometime in the summer...unless we need to go the surgery route, if that's even an option.  (I'm very scared of laproscopic surgery as it's chancing that it'll mess up my JPouch).

Well, this was supposed to be a short post (ha ha).  Hope everyone else is doing well.  Anyone heard from Carrie?


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

R4F - Just read your news - on the positive side it is good that the doctor seems to know what the problem is and that you have a few options around action plans  ! I am so sorry though that you have to wait till May   I know how frustrating the waiting is   !

Well done for making your decision around your options, remember you have got that BFP once already so you will do again      ! If waiting a few months is going to give you the best chance it sounds like the best thing to do. Stay positive hon and just take the next couple of months to take extra special care of yourself to get in a fab position to get that BFP is summer.

Sending you tonnes of hugs   and    !

Kim xxxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Kim, thanks so much for your words.  Wish it was only waiting until May...as that's only to start the mock cycle.  The real wait won't be until probably Aug or so for when we can start ivf (if the test results are ok).  But you're right in that waiting will give us the best chance incase there are still issues.  No point in jumping to ivf if it won't work yet.  Thanks for your support.  How are things going with you?


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

rather quiet here - is everyone okay?  

i'm still off work with my bum   saw the consultant yesterday and we decided that a skin graft is not an option as the risks are too high so for now we wait...it is improving - just very sllllloooooowww! 

i've also felt unwell for a few months now - and had lots of acute pelvic pain - so we did some blood tests and my ESR has come back raised   so it's another round of MRI scans, white cell scans etc to find out why my bloods are so out - there must be inflammation somewhere in my body for my ESR to be raised - so it could be an abscess, infection or a pointer to crohns disease....(i've got UC but been ?crohns over the years) 

my BF's (ex-stoma nurse) cancer has returned   she found out last week. its so sad. i saw her today but she mostly had her head in a bucket throwing up   she's waiting on a CT scan to find out where the cancer has returned....please send her some  

my brother and his wife have had their   a little girl called Rhoslyn. She was born last tuesday and is absoutely gorgeous. i am loving being an aunt to a newborn again - they're just so perfect   but i do get a little   at times that it will never be me......

hey ho - that's my main news.....life is busy at the mo - but thinking of you all  

ritz.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ritzi

Absolute pants, can't believe your rear end, just giving you know peace. Really hope it is not too serious, I was always ? Chrons, which is not what you wan't. Will be praying for your friend too. Really hope she recovers from the return of the Big C.

Your neice is gorgeous, but I know about the tears, life will be fair to us one day we just have to keep positive easier said than done.

Lots of love to all
Jaybxx


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

My Mum died last week, so life is pretty miserable at the moment, I miss her so much. 
My pregnancy is going well, still hard to believe it's really happening to me, its been a very strange year so far. Love to everyone. x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

neptune, I am so sorry hun about your mom.  Really have no words, but am sending you big hugs.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

neptune   life can be very cruel  

look after yourself and the bump 

ritz.


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

Sorry i've not been around for a while work is really hectic  !!

Only a very quick one tonight as i didn't want to read and run, but i will mail properly tomorrow to catch up with everybody properly.

Neptune - I've just read your last mail. I am so sorry about your mum, I can understand it must be a very hard time for you with the happiness of your pg but then the   of losing your mum. Sending you loads of love and my thoughts are with you   !  I hope that you and your family are all looking after each other and helping each other through this sad time. Take care and thinking of you  !

Will be back on to do pm's to everyone tomorrow, but needed to send Neptune special hugs tonight.

Kim xxxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

ritzi, just reading back at your post.  Sounds like it's still a really rough time for you.  I feel for you, as it must be hard healing so slowly and you must want to get back to things.  So sorry too that you haven't been feeling well ontop of that.  Hope they can figure out why your ESR is raised and help you.  Must have been so hard for you seeing your friend so sick with cancer.  A good friend of ours has very bad skin cancer and it just breaks our heart seeing him.  I'll definitely send some prayers your Bf's way.    Congrats on becomming an aunt.  Can imagine it's bitter sweet seeing her as it's hard on you.  Hope you feel well real soon hun.

jayb, how are you doing?

Kim, nice to see you.  It's a good thing work is keeping you busy.  It helps pass the time.

EJ_wales, hope all is well with you.

neptune, hope you're doing ok hun.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

HI all,

I'm still here but wedding organising is SUCH hard work, why didn't you lot warn me?  I never get a spare minute to myself as there is always SO much to do!  Our computer chair has also broken so i'm sat here uncomfortably on a pilates ball!

Neptune - mainly wanted to send you lots of love and hugs and say i'm so very sorry about your mum.  

Hugs also to everyone else, will be back as soon as we have a comfortable chair to sit on!


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ, yep wedding planning is hard work, but totally worth it!  Are you having a big wedding?  That's so exciting going through all that.  Hope you're having fun.  Oh no...sorry about your chair.  Try and not fall off while you type.


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

Sorry i've not been around for ages, i feel like i am so behind with everybodie's news  !!

EJ - Good to hear that the wedding planning is full steam ahead - i wouldn't have a clue where to start, hence we've been engaged for nine years - I'm not rushing into anything  ! Have you got your dress yet or seen one you like the look of?? Sorry if i'm behind the times and you've already told us, i have to read back to catch up with everyone's news.

Ritzi - Hope that you are doing okay, it sounds like you have been having a tough time  , with your pelvic pains and your bum, and now your bf too, i'm really sorry that you have been having a tough time  , sending you lots of hugs and i will say some   for bf. Hope things get better for you very soon   !

Neptune - How are you doing? I hope that you are doing okay, have been thinking of you  !

R4F - How are you honey?? How's it going with your injections are you feeling okay or are you getting any side effects?? If so i hope they're nothing horrible  , it'll all be worth it hon by the time you start your tx you will be in the best possible position to get that bfp    !! Hope that you're doing okay with it all, your tx is going to be here before you know it  !

Jayb - How are you ? Hope that you are doing okay!! 

No exciting news from me, work is really busy, still having my tennis lessons - not made it to the gym yet - but thought about it so thats a start  ! 

Went for a Japanese meal last night with workmates, all the boys wanted a banquet so we ended up having that, and despite trying virtually everything my belly was fine - yay!! My belly was a tiny bit off later but not too bad at all, was really chuffed  !! 

Had a really good giggle with my team, only did one Bridget Jones type thing ( which is good for me!!) set fire to my napkin on the romantic tealight and the restaurant manager had to go running across the restaurant to the kitchen with it  , as i'd had a few vodka's it was really amusing , we then ( not me this time!!) spilt a jug of water everywhere, fortunately the restaurant manager was lovely and when we left he said we had livened up the restaurant - by nearly flooding it and setting fire to it  ! An eventful evening  !

Hi to everybody and hope you are all doing okay   !!

Sending loads of love   

Kim xxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Kim, your restaurant story gave me quite the laugh    (of course, I wouldn't be laughing had the fire gotten out of hand).  Can totally picture it.  Glad you had a yummy meal (that agreed with you) and had a fun and adventurous evening out.  Thanks for your lovely words.  I'm doing ok thanks.  Overall, the side affects haven't been too bad from the menopause injections.  In May I'll take provera to bring on AF and then start the mock cycle.


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your lovely thoughts and kind words. I went back to work last week, which I think helps. My partner has been very supportive and me and my sisters are helping each other, thank goodness iv'e got them. 
I had my 20 week scan on Friday - it's a girl. I still can't believe I'm writing this. I love to feel her moving and get paranoid if she hasn't moved for a while, but I suppose thats natural.
Hope the wedding plans are going well EJ. Hope everyone else is doing well. x


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

HI and hugs to everyone, still no computer chair (I keep getting outbid on ebay!) so i'm spending no time online as this yoga ball is aggravating my bad back.  Will be back as soon as we have a proper chair...xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

neptune -   great news.....stay strong hun. 

Kim -   remind me never to go out for dinner with you!

EJ - have you got a chair yet?  

hello to everyone else - its quiet here   where are you all?

i'm still off work - week 21   but the good news is that i can go back on may 13th.......i've still got an open wound - but now they are thinking its due to crohns disease (i'm UC) so my perineum will not heal. MRI on the 27th but for now they are just going on my bloods - my ESR is raised   so we shall see. it'll be wierd going back to work - expecially as i cannot work with patients (i'm a nurse) so lots of sitting around doing paperwork - FUN! still i could do with some more money coming in  

i hope you are all doing well, ritz.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ritzi hunny, glad to hear you are going back to work, I am always more cheerful when in work than sat at home as it does tend to take it's toll mentally! I was told i had UC initially and it was quickly changed to Crohns when my wound took 2yrs to heal and they all **** themselves a bit and I wasn't expected to survive - but i'm still here giving them all grief!

I do now have a compyter chair, I chose a saddle stool as it is very comfy and forces me to use correct posture! I used 1 in work whilst taking bloods off a patient and was instantly converted.

We see the consultant soon and I believe we start downregging on my next cycle (which, if all goes to plan and i've understood correctly) will be May 14th! Feeling very worried about it all to be honest and as much as I hope it works, I do wonder deep down if I get pregnant that i'll be well enough to see the pregnancy through! That makes me sound very selfish and self centred but when you've been in the situation that nobody expect you to live, you don't want to go down that route (or anywhere near it) ever again. Will keep you all posted though.

Hope everyone else is well and is only quite because it's summer and youre all busy.

Love and hugs to all...xx

(Have also bought G (BF) a very expensive Tag Heuer watch, which I plan to present to him at some point during our cycle with a note saying 'just so that you will always remember this 'time'  in our lives'. When do you think would be the best time to give it to him? It's a surprise and he knows nothing about it.)


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ritzi,

Just noticed your ticker which says you have been approved for adoption. congratulations hunny.


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi all,

EJ_wales, must be a lot easier now sitting on a computer chair as oppose to a yoga ball.  That's exciting that you'll be starting downregging soon.  It's not selfish at all worrying about your own health, and I think we'll always have a fear with that in any situation...and more so for you.  Have you talked to your dr's about it?  I'll be thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes. That is so sweet about the present.  My dh treated himself to a Tag recently and just loves it.  Maybe a special time would be when you do the trigger shot before EC?

ritzi, that's great that you'll be starting work next week.  Bet you're so anxious..even if you'll be starting with paper work.  So sorry though that they think it may be chrohns.  Not what you want to hear.  Let us know how it goes with your test..and good luck next week.  Oooh...like EJ_wales noticed, you got approved for adoption That's fantatstic!

Kim, how are things with you?

neptune, hope you're doing ok.

Things ok here.  On Thursday I take provera to bring on AF and then once it comes, I'll start the meds for the mock cycle.  Really hope that the test results come back better this time and we can proceed with ivf.  Not having a great feeling though as I find that my stomach burns a lot after eating (not in a painful way, but in a heat way).  

Hope everyone is doign well.


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Firstly, please let me apologise for the short 'me' post, but I'm just trying to catch up with things.  I am out of Hospital, but have to go back in next month for surgery to cut out this horrible fistula!!  I've still got it, and so have to wear 2 bloody bags (1 is quite enough thank you very much)!!  It was an absolute nightmare, and I spent almost 9 weeks in Hospital on TPN with my Husband and our new born baby in a room.  We have made a formal complaint, and will be taking legal action - the content of my bowel was pouring into my abdomen was not picked up on the scan, however, when my Colorectal Consultant seen the scan, it seems that it was pretty obvious there was something going on there.  

I've been reading all of your posts, and will be back on soon to catch up with you all.  I have uploaded a photo of our precious Son Ramsay - he is such a joy is a very happy little boy.  He is now 14 weeks, and at his 12 week check weighed 15lbs, so he's a big sturdy boy!!

Better fo for now, but I will be back soon.

Love to you all, your FF Carrie XXX


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Carrie hun, wonderful to hear from you.  Ramsay is adorable!  You poor thing for what you've been through and not the memories that you want to have with your little boy in the first months of his life.  Cannot imagine the anger thaty ou have as well as it could have been prevented or caught earlier.  Very scary as we trust these doctors with our lives.  Are you able to eat now?  Sounds like your boy is doing great though.  Hope the fistula surgery goes well for you and you can put all this behind you.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Carrie - no need to apologise for your 'me' post, i'm sure i speak for us all when I say we are just thrilled to bits to hear how you are and what you are up to!

Ramsay looks like a real darling, how very luck you are!  Obviously not so luck with the hospital and the very poor standard of care you received after the birth when they missed the fistula that you had.  I certainly don't blame you for taking legal action, if you can save that happening to anyone else in a similar situation then well done you.

Give gorgeous Ramsay an extra big kiss and snuggle from me and keep us posted as to how you and he are getting on.

Big hugs...xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready - hope the Provera is doing the trick so that you can get started on your mock cycle.

We see the consultant next Tues to see what e hsa to say about all our test results and hopefully we star down-regging when AF starts (which SHOULD be the day after we see the consultant).
Will keep you all posted - love to you all...xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ_wales, thanks hun.  Now I just want AF to come so we can get started.  Good luck with Tuesday's appt.  Hope all goes well and you can start d/r.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks all for the adoption congrats - now we just have to find our babies  

EJ - what a lovely idea on the watch  - for me the biggest excitement was just before EC/ET as i knew it all rested on that so maybe the trigger shot would be a good day as from there on in it is out of your hands and in the lap of the Gods as to what will happen  

carrie - glad you are home, but yucky that you need another op - i may be joining you for a skin graft at some point to cover this wound   i am in the middle of a huge legal battle with the NHS and it is hard going but for us justice is worth it - PM me if you ever need any advice or support with it  

ready and EJ -   with the upcoming tx's etc......i must admit i don't envy you going through all that but i am rooting for you both  

back to work tues   after 22 weeks scared etc, prepared to be bored (no patient contact) but looking forward to having that disposable income again   

i have convinced myself that i must be crohns after a 3am A&E visit with major pain last week - cannot see any other reason for my symptoms and this bl00dy wound is getting bigger not smaller    hoping the MRI on 27th will bring answers 

ritz.


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

ritzi, yeah...ivf is NOT fun...both on the physical side and the emotional side (dh is scared to talk to me during that time ).  All the best for your return to work on Tuesday. So sorry to hear that you were having issues again..and so sorry that it may be chohns.  Keep us posted on your test on the 27th.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Guys

I didn't notice there was a thread dedicated to crohns/colitis!!  

I have crohns disease...dx Feb 05.. have it in my oesophugus, stomach, duodenum, small bowel and colon!!  woohoo..
I had ileo-rectal amneositis (sp) surgery June 06 which went drastically wrong, suffered a leak, went septic...4 days later was rushed in for emergency surgery!  was 48 hours from death..
Am now the proud owner of a ileo - which i've named gertie (sad i know)... was in hospital fro another 2 months recovering from totally burst open wound and pnemonia!!

Anyhoo, Jan 07 i started having problems in my womanly area!!  was referred to  gynae, had an  transvaginal ultrasound where they found 2 large cysts 11am and 9cm on each ovary..  I then had a CT scan done privaetly overseas where they got more infromation.

My case is a bit of a nightmare as they can't dx Endo for deffo as no one will touch me with a barge pole when it comes to doin a lap... which i can understand... Unfortunatly this also means the cysts can't be removed.  Luckily there are apperntly encased by my small bowel and they are protecting them  if you know what i mean.
They don't want to risk more open surgery as i have to have my stump removed in 3 years time and thats bad enough.


So have been told i just have to try and see what happens, cope with the pain at the moment.
Also been advised IF i do get pregnant i will have to have a GA to have the baby removed when i go into labour as i'm high risk...
I'm going back to see my fertility specialist on the 21st July to see where we go from here..

Re- crohns i'm in remission which is great...having my stoma has been a lifesaver and godsend, would'nt change it for the world..

Thanks for taking the time to read my story...hopefully someone can help who are in the same situation.
sorry if this is a bit of a mish mush of a message.

Gemz xxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

gemz, hello.  I think I saw you on the endo board (with that stupid program).  Glad that you've found us.  You poor thing..you've certainly been through a lot.  So glad to hear that the stoma is helping and your crohns is in remission.  I have a JPouch (had colitis) and have a son from ivf (think I have lots of scarring).  Having issues conceiving again, and like you, my dr thinks it's endometriosis which he diagnosed through a biopsy that's a research study, but won't do a lap to confirm.  Good luck with your appt in July.  I'm sure there are other ways to shrink the cysts.  (For endo, I was put into menopause for 3 months as it apparently helps).  There are lovely ladies here and I think you'll find this thread really helpful.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

a huge hello to gemz - welcome  

so sorry you have been through so much - you will find that on this thread most of us have been put through the mill.....

we're all here to support each other though  

r4f - thanks for the support, work was fine today  - tad boring but expected.

speak to you all soon, ritz.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

thanx ladies for the replies...  have a wee question for anyone who can answer..

I'm suffering from chronic pain at the moment due to Endo... as you'll be aware i can't take any anti-inflammitory medication as it will kick off my crohns in my stomach mostly...

I'm currently taking 4 x 30mg Dihydracodiene plus 4 x 1000mg Paracetemol 4 times a day for the pain...  it carely touches it!!
before that i was taking the 60mg dihydracodiene 4 times a day along with 20mg Amitriptyline for the pain but because i'm TTC the pain clinic wanted to get me off the latter as they don't know how it reacts with an unborn baby if i get pregnant...  

Does anyone have any recommendations for helping wiht the pain...  
the pain is mi lower back... pelvic area, and my thighs for some reason..can be so bad i feel like chopping off my legs...LOL!!

I've managed to suss out the routine of it all now....
I bleed all the time... spotting every day... but i've notice my actualy period is back to 28 days cycle... i'm in pain before the heavy bleeding, it then eases off slightly while bleeding then once its stopped the pain gets worse than before!!  

At times i feel i'm being selfish wanting to have a baby and am beginning to feel bitter with friends and family... i know i shouldn't i'm really beginning to wonder what i've done to deserve all that i've been through..

sorry this has tuned into a right ramble...
xxxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

ritzi, glad work went well.  Hope it doesn't stay boring.  I'm sure you're glad to be out of the house though and back to things.

gemmy, sorry you're in so much pain.  WIsh I had advice for you (aside from the paracetol which you're already doing), but i'm not sure. Can you call your dr's (including your GI)?  You're feelings of feeling bitter at friends and family are normal.  We just want a baby so badly and it's hard to take when it happens easily with no additional complications for others.  Hugs to you.

BIL and wife had a baby today.  I'm really happy for them, but know it will be hard actually seeing the baby.  It's their second (with both kids close in age) and both happened so easily for them.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

moan alert  

spent last night in A+E again - having really chronic pelvic/abdo pain. bloods ok, x-ray ok etc......after reducing pain with morphine i got home late last night. this is now happening about 2-3 times a week (the pain not the hospital trips). the hospital doc thinks it is probably  bowel blockage which remedies itself after a few hours. 

my surgeon doesn't know what's wrong so i'm having MRI tomorrow to find out why my bums not healed and i'm in pain a lot   i'm not sure what i think of the ?crohns status as my original consultant was 100% it was ulcerative colitis  

had to phone in sick to work today - it's only my 3rd week back  

hoping you're all doing okay   thanks for letting me moan - dh getting fed up of hearing it  

ritz.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

hi lass

So sorry to hear you are in such pain...  have you had a total colectamy that your bottom is still sore (sorry am new to this section so don't know everyones history)...  We you on high dose steroids before the op?  As this can slow down the healing process of wounds...

It does sound a wee bit like a blockage.. have you had one of them before?  I suffer from chronic pelvic /abdo pain...but its due to my endomitriosis more than anything...

What makes you query the UC dx?  I had crohns/colitis of the large bowel... but i have crohns in my oesphugus, stomach, duodenum and small bowel..  had my colon removed 2 years ago and have perm stoma.
Midn you dx can get it wrong when it comes to dx one or the other.

I really hope you are feeling better soon.
Huggs
gemz xxxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

ritzi, my heart just breaks for you with what you've been going through.  The pain sounds horrible, and obviously so if you were in emerg last night.  Hope the MRI gives you some answers today.  Can they not look at your bowels to confirm if it's infact crohns?  Don't worry about calling in sick. Your health comes first.  We're here to listen and we understand as we've all been /going through stomach having colitis or chrohns so post all you want.  I'm thinking of you, and hope the dr's can help you out and get you feeling better real soon.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Gemz - your story sounds very much like mine, i was reading what you've said so far and thinking 'been there, done that'.  Welcome to the thread, nice to have new faces joining us and if you want to ask anything, then theres normally one of the girlies on here that has been through the same thing!

Ritzi - I think you need the MRI, I had one back in jan and as they won't do a lap on me to confirm endometriosis it is the cloest diagnosis I will ever get.  Let us know what they have to say - excruciating pain is awful, esp when you don't have an answer.  I sometimes feel the only way to get your answers is to present at A&E though - GP's/consultants really seem to take people seriously after hearing they've had an A&E trip - i've never really understood that, but when battling over whether I had endo or not I think by keep going there and saying how bad my pain was things got rushed through and sorted.  More often than not sitting at home quietly does not get you anywhere!

Hope things are going ok for the other girls on here?  This thread has been quiet lately.

Good news with me, we start down-regging on 4th June, i'm really nervous about it all, i'm worried it will work and worried it wont.  I know i've said it before but I worry it will work and it'll end up making me really poorly - but i just need to get on with it and stop worrying!!

Love to you all...xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Guys

Sending out loads of huggs to you all...

With us crohns/colitis sufferers we are prone to Arthristis which is secondary to this already delibitating disease..  it was arthristis that was the final thing for me to have the operation to remove my colon.

Anyhoo, i've got Endomitiriosis (2 cysts 11cm & 9cm on ovaries) and like many of us it can't be confirmed for definate due to not having a lap.  I was talking with a friend of mines who also has an ileo and crohns...but she also has Ankylosing Spondylitis.  She was.  We were talking about my endo and the pain its giving me...  pelvic area, sore back, groin, buttocks and thighs...  She had a look of shock as she says thats all the pains she has with AS...  Its got me wondering, could this be yet another thing i should maybe look into?  I sound like a ruddy hypocondriac half the time...  but the pain gets so bad at times to point i'm actually sick with it...  I get so frustrated with it as i can't take anti-inflammitory medicine i also have crohns in my stomach...

iI also wonder, if i have to go down the IVF route (will know July when i see the fertility specialist)... are the medications i would maybe have to take aggrevate my crohns..  I don't what i would do if my crohns kicked off.. as there are no medicines i can take to control a flare as i had bad reactions to most of them apart from steroids...

Thanx
Gemz xxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all thanks for the replies  

my history gemms is UC in 2000, emergency colectomy - lots more ops failed jpouch and now i have ap resection and permanent ileostomy 2004. in december my ap scar was resected due to scar tissue tightening but dehisced at 4 days and is now an open wound to my perineum......week 25 now  

my MRI today may show something - my colon was pickled in winchester but destroyed after my UC diagnosis in 2000   my surgeon is questioning the UC diagnosis (he was not my original surgeon) as my pain is high, my ESR is too high so bloods suggest something is going on.  i'm not so sure its crohns  - but what would i know, i'm just the patient  

i get this awful pain more frequently than before - now 2-3 times week always after eating. i normally cope at home with oramorph and cyclizine - but like you said EJ they may take it more seriously if i present to A&E. so inconvenient though   as a nurse i don't understand it either - but it is 'better' if you have lots of A&E admissions    i may start going in every time it happens.....

oh and i have arthritis too   no steroids just using ibuprofen cream on my joints at the mo......

EJ  - hurrah for starting   this is the one for you   

off now for my MRI - no date as yet to see my surgeon though - left ANOTHER message on his secretary's machine - how hard is it to call patients back?  

hope you are all well - thinking of you, ritz


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi all,

EJ_wales, that's great that you're close to downregging adn are on your way.  I know, it's always a worry for us how it'll affect us if we do get pregnant.  In my case, I actually felt better and my pouch slowed down, but our situations are different.  Keep us updated on everything.  Is this your first ivf?  I'll be crossign my fingers for you the whole way.  

gemmy and ritzi, I also have arthritis (sacroiliac joint - affects my back and leg joints).  THere's apparently a connection between UC / crohns and arthritis.  Guess it's the inflammation that's common with the immune system attacking its own body.

gemmy, so sorry that you're in so much pain.  I live with the arthritis issues, but am lucky in that so far, don't really have suffer from the painful symptoms of endo.  I do hpe you can get that under control.  

ritzi, good luck with today's MRI.  Hope it can give you some answers so the dr's can help you get better. You sure have been suffering, and i really feel for you.

As for us, we've started the mock cycle again for retesting.  So i"M on the hormones now and the biopsy should be mid June.  Am worried that by adding back the hormones, it'll just bring back the endo (which was why I was put into menopause for 3 months).  Just want to move ahead and do ivf again.  All this waiting is so hard.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

anyone mind if i blow off some steam!!!!         

what a dreadful day - on my way to the hospital - my car broke down (3rd time in 3 month)...bl00dy clutch cable snapped AGAIN!!!!

so i had to leave the car where it was - got a taxi to hospital  - of course they were running an hour late  - had my MRI - got a taxi home - dh didn't text me the bus details or garage details that i had asked him to - phoned him and he said oh i did text them, has the text not arrived   

so now i am sitting in the house - awaiting the RAC to pick me up and take me to the car - pick up the car and take to the garage where i will not be paying for any more clutch work seeing as they have replaced the clutch once and the cable twice already  

add to that - i phoned my surgeons co-ordinator who has to speak to him before she can book me into clinic as it is full next week then he is off for 2 weeks!!!!!!!!

my stoma nurse suggests i swab my wound myself -   and send the swab where??

and the wound clinic nurse was fully booked today so i have to wait till friday

at this rate i might as well get to A&E fake some pain (or wait a day or so when it will be back) and go through as an inpatient.......

which i would except i'm supposed to be rehabing back into work - and i've called in sick yesterday and today so best go in thursday

                                   with some anger on the side!

ritz


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Oh ritzi hun, I am sooo sorry for all your frustrations.  Can't believe that your car broke down ontop of eveything you're going through.  And how frustrating with how long you have to wait to get results.  Does it not matter to them that you're in so much pain?  Wish I worked there so could squeeze you in for an appt sooner.  Sending you big hugs


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ritzi, you may aswell use and abuse A&E - everyone else does and as we know - it gets you everywhere!  Not a very helpful comment but such a true one.

Will be back later with some more words of wisdom and some personals!

xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

feeling brighter now girls thanks 

car is at garage under warrenty - so should be fixed tomorrow   though we'll have to get rid of it before more happens  

nothing i can do about seeing the surgeon so might as well stop flapping   if the pain starts though i'll be back at A&E rather than coping at home as usual  

blah blah blah - i think the huge bar of lindt fruit and nut helped  

what would i do without you all who understand  

thanks again, ritz.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Ritzi

glad you are feelin a bit better sweetie.  grrr to your car and everything else that happened...
I get so frustrated at other stories regarding their hospital appointments etc...and how people are made to wait so much... i feel very lucky to be at the hospital i'm at...i phone the secretary of the ward and i'm there same day seeing someone...
I've only had to experience A&E once but it was due to arthritis flaring up big time and being unable to walk...and i was traumatised at that experience...

Is there a different surgeon you can see in the meantime that knows your history??

I hope the pain doesn't kick off too bad again and that you can have some comfort, the disease and all that comes with it is the pits..

Huggs
Gemz xxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

ritzi, poor you hun...needing desperate measures to go to A&E in order to be seen sooner.  The health system is just so unfair.  Really hope you don't have any more attacks as you must be in so much pain.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone not posted for ages, how is everyone??  Big hello to gemmy, you have been in the wars havent you!!

Ritzi would defo do the whole A&E thing.  Have done it myself once before and i ended up having an exam under anaesthetic because they couldnt fit me in for an endo for a month!  Its awful having to ring in sick isnt it.  I had a bad pouch flare up the other week and instead of ringing in sick i said my daughter had been sick so i wasnt allowed to take her to nursery!  They were much kinder to me, but the fact that you have to lie says it all.

well libby is growing up so fast, nearly eight months now, nearly crawling, laughing, smiling, eating me out of house and home and being the love of my life.

Thought it would be nice to post just to remind you all that occasionally miracles do happen and yes sometimes, to people just like us.

Gemmy like you i have always had cysts on my ovaries and they have said that maybe i have endometriosis too.  My tubes are blocked/stuck to my bowel and i never knew if that was from surgery or from endo.  Who knows??!!

Love to you all, i will try and keep in touch more often

cat xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hiyi Guys

I don't know if i'm having a wee panic or not... 
I'm going through so much pain with the endomitriosis at the moment i can't tell the difference anymore...

The endo gives me horrendous pelvic, lower back, buttocks and leg pain...
But over the last couple of days i've been feelin really sick which i put down to the endo as this can be a symptom...but i've now got pain higher up my abdomen and the heartburn has come back with a vengence... am back to taking 160mg of Omeprazole for it and it ain't touching it...
I do have crohns in my stomach and oeasophugus anyhoo, but am scared its reared its ugly head again...
My output from my stoma is the same as always...very watery so haven't seen any difference in that...

Maybe i'm just getting myself all worked up about trying for a baby and coping with the endomitriosis i've just made myself more ill?? lol

I don't know what i'd do if i started flaring after nearly 2 years of being in remission...all i can have is steroids as i've had everything else... (pentasa, aza (which gave me acute pancreatitis), infliximab (severe reaction), methrexate (10 months of 30mg injections) and the evil red pil known as steroids)

Thanks for listening
Gemz xxx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey girls, hope all is well?

Ritzi - how are you now?  Hope things are better for you.  Any adoption news to share?

Cat - great to see you back, can't believe your little girl is 8mths old, where has the time gone to?  Bloody hell, time does fly!!

Ready - any news on your biopsy date?

Gemz - sorry you are in so much pain, isn't it awful when you roun ot of painkilling options?  I'm currently taking 120mg Codeine Phosphate 4 times a day, which nobody can seem to agree about whether ot not it's the right thing to do!  I try to stick to the 60mg as I hate taking lots of tablets!  Very difficult when the pain is severe.  Do you work?  What do you do and how do you cope in work?  I'm a medical secretary for a private compnay (not NHS) and they are fantastic with me, i know how lucky I am!!  When are you seeing your fertility consultant?  Let us know how you go.

Carrie - hope you are getting better and enjoying baby Ramsay?

Jayb - how are things for you?

Sunshine and neptune - hope you are both doing good, you're very quiet!

For me i'm on day 2 of down-regging and have 2 nicely bruised legs, refused to put the injections into my poor, battered and scarred tummy!  We have our baseline scan mid June so i'm looking forward to that and hoping everything is going as it should do.

Love and hugs to you all..xx


Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hiyi EJ_Wales

thanks hunni for the kind words...

the pain thing is the pits...  my gynae has actually sent a letter to my GP...i think they are putting me back on Oxynorm liquid (Oxycontin)... as he says this will be ok...
I'm on 60mg dihydracodiene + 1000mg Paracetemol 4 times a day at the moment.  All my consultants are ok with that and said its not too much of a problem should i conceive.... 

I do work for an offshore service company in the engineering department...I LOVE IT HERE!!  LOL!!  I got the job 8 months after my surgery and they know all about my health issues etc...  i get a medical every 3 months to see how i am, so that they cn make things easier for me..hehe!!  I also get full pay if i'm sick so thats a positive.
I also see a councillor weekly, started that a month ago as i had an 'episode' as Dh would say... i finally snapped with all thats happened the last 3 years with crohns, fecked operations, having a stoma and then finding out i have Endo...  Its helped a great deal.

I'm seeing my fertility consultant on the 21st July, am really nervous about it...as my gynae said the other day that they thinking on asperating my cysts...they won't know till they have a better look as my small bowel has encased my ovaries...nothings ever simple.

Hope everything goes well for you hunni.

Gemz xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Just a quick note

Hi to Gems. A big welcome.

Big to my wonderful friend Ritz. To me it sounds more like chrons, they were always calling my indeterminate colitis never quite sure.  

Ej All the best of luck in the world. Lets hope you bring another miracle.

Great to hear from Cat is that Libby in the picture, my she has grown.

Lots of love to all

Jaybxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hello all

sorry i'm a moanie minnie - another trip to A&E - the whole hog ambulance jobbie   gas and air all the way and morphine etc once there. same as usual - pain started at 11pm, ambulance at 4am, home and painfree by 10am   
my surgeon has written to say he will see me in july - wonder how many A&E admissions i'll have had by then  

still looking for out little ones on the adoption front - it's a slow old process.....

jayb - what are your plans now? considering surrogacy still?.......haven't seen you around for a while  

gemz - i take oramorph at home, good stuff but i couldn't take it ttc.....hopefully you'll soon feel better with the oxynorm. 

EJ   and   this is the one for you.....sorry to hear your poor bruised legs  

cat - libby looks so happy and cheeky   do keep us up to date with her progress....

hello to everyone else  - must dash as have to get ready for work tomorrow  

ritz.


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi all,

cat, wow Libby is 8 month already?  She sounds like such a joy and what a sweetie from the photo.

gemmy, have you been feelign any better since you last posted?  Hope it's not the crohns acting up.  Hope you're doing ok. That's great that your work is so understanding with things.  Glad the councilling is helping.  One person can only take so much.  Keep us updated on your appt.

EJ_wales, yes, biopsy booked for next Tues on the 17th.  How's the downregging going?  Hope all goes well with your scan.  It must be coming up soon.

jayb, great to see you.  How are things with you?

ritzi, I'm so sorry to hear that you had yet another trip to the hospital.  Is it possible you're having blockages?  And your surgeon can't see you until July  You'd think they'd make an exception and squeeze you in somewhere.  

As for me, we're doing the mock cycle now and the biopsy is scheduled for next Tuesday on June 17th.  I am so angry though since when I booked the biopsy, they told me that my dr is away the month of July and then he's booked up so I can't get a follow up apt until Aug 14th.  By then I'll have been off the menopause meds for 3 months and so isn't it likely that it can just come back?  Feel like all I do at this clinic is wait.  (We switched to this clinic Nov 1st and we have yet to get to ivf).

Other news on our side is that dh and I bought a house.  I had been hesitant to search for a new house because of our upcomming ivf, but I guess now the timing is ok as we get possession end of Aug.  We're completely staging our house though which is just insane in how much has to be done.  We basically have to pack everything up now (and by Tuesday) and then store our furniture and they'll be bringing in other furniture.  Dh even has to change the facets, paint, etc.


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Congratulations on buying your house R4F, the staging sounds hardwork! Hope your mock cycle is going well, not long 'till the biopsy now. 

Ritzi, have you got your MRI results yet? Hope your feeling better after all the A&E visits and that your car is up and running again.

EJ How is your cycle going?

Gemmy, hope your pain is improving, it must be awful.

I have been in and out of coronary care with supraventricular tachycardia. I have had it in times of stress before and it started again while Mum was ill in March. It gradually got worse until they told me I'll have to take Beta Blockers (Atenolol). It scared me to death as they can affect the growth of the baby. I hoped I wouldn't have to take them and tried just taking it when an attack came on, but it only worked for so long. So now I am taking them everyday as I don't seem to have much choice. I have to have regular growth scans now and went for the first one last week. Baby was quite big, so I am very pleased. I do feel much more relaxed now and am not concentrating on every movement baby makes now as I was before. The docs say it could be the pregnancy hormones now triggering the SVT. If I still have it when baby is born I can have an ablation operation to cure it, but I'm hoping that it may just go away again when I finally have the babe in arms. 
Good luck to everyone. x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hiyi Ladies

Thanx for asking about me... Was off Monday and yesterday...backache was driving me nuts...aaarrrgh!!  So frustrated with it all...  have an appointment with my Gp again on Friday morning to get more meds...eeeek!!

How is everyone else doing?

Gemz xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

another ambulance jobbie last night   the same pain pattern - yes it's ?subacute bowel obstruction. nothing they can do really except pain relief till it passes. i've decided to switch to main meal at lunch - then soup and ensure plus in the evening so hoping my bowel can cope with that.....i did it some years back to give my bowel a rest in the evening and it worked for a while  

given up calling the surgeons secretary   but will complain when i see him in july. seeing GP on monday. 

R4F - great news on the house? what's a facet?   sorry the IVF is taking so long - but hoping this is the one  

neptune - so sorry to hear of your health too......stay as well as you can for baby - when are you due? 

gemz - sending you    i understand the frustration sadly....

so off work today sat in bed feeling sick after the painkillers, but on laptop watching the i player and reading FF so not all bad  

ritz


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear you've been back in again Ritzi. Hope things soon get better for you.
My baby is due 26th August, so on the "home straight " now. I would fill in the profile thing but don't know how to!


----------



## dellie22 (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry to jump in on your board, but have only found this after doing a search.  Myself and my dh are just making arrangements to go to another clinic after our first attempt at IVF.  Due to blocked tubes we had to wait for an egg donor, but only one egg fertilised and sadly didn't stick. 

I was diagnosed with Crohns and Endometriosis some ten years ago.  Had surgery and ileostomy which was reversed.  Over the years I have had the usual visit to A&E due to obstruction, admitted and given morphein until all settled down.  Luckly have managed to escape any further surgery. 

Our previous clinic had suggested that we only have one egg transferred. They said this was due to the risk.  Maybe its me being negative, but they seemed more concerned about the fact that should I need a c-section they would have to make sure that not only the surgeons delivering the baby were available but also other surgeons should complications occur.  We weren't that impressed with our Clinic they were very disorganised.    What I wanted to try and find out was if this was the norm for Crohn's sufferers - one egg - or have other been allowed to have two put back.  

I haven't seen my Crohn's consultant for some time, they have a system where they call you every six months to check your ok.  Do you think it would be worth chatting to them to see what there opinion is. The clinic we are looking at is outside the UK. Our GP has agreed to support us with this decision. 

Sorry for going on and on... just trying to get as much info as poss

Delly


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone.....

Just popping on to give Delly some words of support.  Like you, we were advised only to have one embryo put back and I was quite upset about it at the time as there were enough embryos (we have 5 frozeen now for later use). I felt that putting back 2 embryos would increase the chance of a successful outcome, however, our excellent Consultant advised that the chances of having a successful outcome would be greater for us with only 1 embryo put back, and I'm pleased to say that we now have a 20 week old healthy Son as a result.  He felt that my body had been through SO much trauma (numerous bowel surgeries including formation and subsequent removal of internal pouch), that to then try to carry 2 babies may have been too much.  He was right, and I'm glad I trusted him.

Good luck, and feel free to PM me if you have any questions.

Take care love Carrie XX


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

I am down-regging at the moment and we were told we could have as many put back as we wanted (2 max number) so I have chosen to have 2, don't really know whether it is the right decision, a twin pregnancy could be a disaster!

Not sure this really helps you?!


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi all,

neptune, thanks for the wishes on the house and mock cycle. I'm so sorry to hear what you've been going through...especially since this should be a happy time for you.  You certainly have been under a lot of stress and upset though with your mom. I do hope that the issues go away when the baby is born so you don't have to endure surgery.  Good news that the baby is doing ok.  Keep us posted.  Hope things get better for you.

ritzi, i feel so bad for you everytime I read your post.  Awful to keep having obstructions.  Good that you have a workaround to make things better.  Not fair that you have to live your life like that, is it?  I do hope that a bit of time on the diet plan will fix things for you.  Thanks for the words about the house.  "Facet" must be a Canadian term?  It's the piece where the water comes out of from the bathroom sink (and where you turn the water on and off).  

Delly, I've also recently been diagnosed with endometriosis (or so they think...never had a lap to confirm due to not wanting to ruin my jpouch).  It's so hard deciding how many to transfer back in.  In our first attempt (which resulted in our son), we transfered 3.  At first we were pregannt with 3, but 2 stopped growing and now we have our wonderful son.  But he was born by c-section at my insistence as I didn't want to ruin my pouch.  (I did have an obstruction or ileus after the surgery as my bowels didn't start up again, but an NG tube fixed that).  Anyays, our subsequent FETs and IVFs, we always transered 2. Good luck to you.  Let us know what you decide.

EJ_wales, how are things going?  Glad that you're on your way with downregging. When is your baseline scan?

Things are ok here.  Yesterday had the biopsy for the mock cycle, so now we have to wait 2 months for the follow up results (have to wait so long since the results take 1 month to get back and my dr is away the whole month of July...so frustrated with that but nothing I can do but wait...again).

It's been crazy with getting ready for putting our house on the market.  Last night they movers came to take our stuff, and today the stagers are putting their furniture in our place.  It'll be strange returning home.  Public open houses start this weekend.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi All 

Ritz - God was an awfull time you have been having. I really hope they can sort everything out for you in July and then you will be fit and ready for when that so wanted child is found for you. The answer to your question is Yes we have decided to go for the surrogacy with my sister. Because she had the oHsS when she donated her eggs she is going for a scan first to make sure all is well. I feel really nervous about it all and just hope that all will go well and DP and I will at last be parents. I still find it hard to believe that one day we will be. As nothing is ever gone right for us with FF before.

EJ good luck with down regging just make sure you drink plenty of water.

Carrie - Pleased to hear all is well with you. Ramsey is just gorgeous. Hope you are all better.

ready this process is nothing but a waiting game I really hope yours will soon be over and the results are good. Godd luck with the house too. Something to take your mind off the results.

Neptune Wow only August that has gone quick, sorry that you have been poorly, pregnancy can change all sorts of conditions so hopefully once litle one is here this will be resolved too.

Delly - I was always allowed to have two transferred back. Although I do think it would have been a big strain on my body if I was carrying twins. Mainly because fo all the scar tissue. But I can totally understand why you wish for two to be transferred to give yourself a better chance of one implanting. All the best to you, hope your consultant can put your mind at rest either way.

Gem - Sorry to hear you have been through so much pain recently. I really hope this eases for you. Good luck.

Lots of love to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ladies I hope you don't mind me coming on here and joining you?

I started dring on Friday and because I've got PCOS they put me on Metformin too. 

I've got Crohn's and I had a resection in 2004. Since then it's been fairly ok with just the usual extra toilet trips and stomach ache. My stomachs been really good for months, but yesterday and today I've been rushing to the loo. After a search on here I've seen Metformin can really upset your stomach. Does anyone have any experience with this. I'm worried it might bring on a crohns flare-up or weaken me so IVF doesn't work. 

Thanks H xxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi all,

jayb, thanks for your wishes.  Hope things are good with you. I'm still in awe of your amazing sister. What a gal!

Hetty, welcome.  I also take metformin (but have a JPouch when my colon was removed years ago due to colitis).  It was hard on my stomach as well, but I make sure to always take it with food, plus when I started taking it, I slowly increased the dosage to the required amount.  Are you taking yours with food?  Good luck with the down regging.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

ready4Family Thanks for that   I had been taking it with meals, but I think they've started me on too high a dose. I've decided not to take tonights and ring the clinic in the morning.


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hetty, let us know how it goes.  My dr always starts me on half a pill a day and then we work up to 3.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

ready4Family I rang the clinic this morning and they said it was up to me what I did. I took 850mg this morning with a big breakfast so far I'm ok, but it was later in the afternoon yesterday when it kicked in so we'll see.   Thanks for asking


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hope it goes ok.  What's your total dosage?  Mine are 500mg tablets, and I take 3 a day.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Total dose is 1700mg a day (2x850mg) so pretty high! I'm only on them for about 3 weeks though i think. It's not a long term thing just something my clinic does whilst on your actual cycle. Seems fairly unusal, but they said they's done their own study on it and it improved OHSS and BFPs


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

I'll be crossing my fingers for you that it does the trick and gets you that BFP!


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

HI Hetty

Welcome, I don't have any experience with Metformin, but wish you all the very best and really hope your BFP is just around the corner.

My sister had her scan and all is looking well womb and ovaries so both really pleased.

Hi to everyone else.

Be back soon

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to Hetty - i'm also downregging at the minute.  Had my baseline scan yesterday and all is well, nice thin endo and no ovarian cysts etc!  Now on 3 ampolues per day of Menopur and the Buserlein - my poor legs are very battered and bruised!  Got another scan a week tomorrow to see how the Menopur is doing.  Does anyone know when e/c might be?  Clinic refuse to tell us anything - the down-side of being NHS!!!

Ready - how are you hunny?  How are things with the house?  I realised from your previous post that what you call a fawcet (? spelling) is what we call a 'tap' over here!!

Jayb - your sister is an absolute angel, i'm senidng you both the best wishes in the whole world.

Hope everyone else is well (esp you Ritzi)...xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

jayb, great news that things are looking good with your sister.  Do keep us updated.  So you're starting the process now?

EJ_wales, great news that you've started the stimming.  I remember those bruises.  Don't know about you, but I was very colourful by the end.  Good luck with your next scan.  Stimming times can vary, but I think 11 days or so is about average (plus or minus).  It really depends though on how youre body reacts.  It's funny how Canada and UK has different terms for things.  We do call it a 'tap' as well.  I'm doing ok thanks.  Actually, our house sold after being on the market for 3 days...so not bad at all.  We did get it staged which really helped.  We move end of August.  Will be looking foward to August since it's also when our follow up appt is scheduled (the 14th).   Keep us posted on how you're doing.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready - congrats on selling your house so quickly, thats fab!  I bet it cost money for you to stage it but then if it helped it to sell that quickly it was worth every penny!  We thought about moving ourselves not so long ago but the UK housing market isn't great at the minute so we are staying put for a bit.  Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you with your f/u appt in August!


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Thanks EJ.  Yep...it isn't cheap to stage (plus you need to store your stuff and have movers for the storing), but as you said it helps sell it quickly...plus we more than made up for the cost with what we made for the house (i.e. otherwise, our agent would have wanted to market it for less...and we got close to asking price).  Have heard that it's hard to sell in the UK...or more uncertain with things (as oppose to here, that when it's a deal, its a deal).  Guess when, or if,  the time is right, you'll do it.  Thanks for the good luck wishes.  Do keep us posted on your ivf.  I'll be crossign my fingers for you too.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready - I bet staging isn't cheap but it obviously worked as your home sold so quickly.  Have you seen somewhere you'd like to move to?

How is everyone else?  It's very quiet round here!

I had my egg collection today, with a very good sedation and didn't feel a thing and didn't want to wake up either!  They collected 7 eggs (they said they normally say 8-10 eggs is good) which I was really pleased with as we'd always been warned that egg capture may be difficult due to the severe adhesions!  They will ring us tomorrow to let us know if any have fertilised and then it's another sedation for e/t on Friday hopefully.  They also found a right sided hydrosalpinx which may throw a spanner in the works and may stop e/t on friday as there is fluid in the uterus (? maybe toxic fluid from hydrosalpinx?).

Will keep you posted.

Love and luck to all...xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ, great news on EC and so glad that you were put under and didn't feel anything.  I've heard of hydrosalpinx as my dr saw a blockage and suspected it so was tested for it.  There's a board on here about it as well so some girls may be able to give you some advice.  Is it an option to drain it at ET time?  Sending you lots of      Keep us posted.
PS - We bought a house before we put our place up on the market.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

eeeeek this cycle was the last cycle Kyle and me have tried naturally before we go back to the Fertility clinic on the 21st....

I did the whole counting down the days when to get jiggy and did the temperature thing etc...so deep down i'm hoping that maybe just maybe its happened au naturel...lol

My period is due in 5 days time.... but believe it or not, i'm not in any pain like normal (mind you could be due to me having a hold on the pain meds finally..lol)....

I would love for this to all happen without having IVF.... my specialist will tell me on 21st for deffo if we'll go down that route. My gynae said theres a high chance i will be pushed up to the top of the list due to my situation...but... if not, my dad has offered to help with going private... 

When i see the specialist he will also discuss whether he is going to asperate the cysts, apparently he's the only one who knows more about doind this procedure...but my gynae doesn't think he will due to the fact my small bowel has encased them both and asperating them could be dangerous in the fact he may perforate my bowel....

Tis never easy is it? Mind you i'm feelin alot more postive than i have been over the last few months... My weekly councilling sessions have worked a treat to help me cope with everything...

My stoma has been playing up a wee bit for the last few days...grrrr!!  My output has been more than usual and am constantly emptying my bag...  the skin around my stoma is in bits aswell.. Also had a really dicky tummy..

Gemz xxxx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Very quick update from me: 5 eggs fertilised, will find out the grading tomorrow!


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ, whoohoo!  Great news!  All the best.  Do you know yet if you'll be having ET?


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

HI Just a real quick message as expecting friends round.

EJ I had hydrosalpinx, some people have gone on to have a pregnancy even with it. But my advice would be to have the tube clipped. They couldn't remove either of mine because of the adhesions. 5 is great and I am praying this is the one.Hydro chicks have been so supported so go and have a chat with them go onto starting out and diagnosis and then hydro chicks. Good luck hun.

Gemmy gems all the best to you. I really hope that you get that natural BFP. For sore skin around the stoma I can really recommend ostoguard barrier cream order code is RMC2 it is really gentle as it has lavender and Aloe Vera. Best to check though if you are or do get pregnant. I also always spray cavilon on too. Really hope it gets better soon. Sore skin is just pants. 

Ready 4 hope you are ok.

Ritzi how are things with you.

Nothing to report with us yet 

Lots of love 
Jaybxx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is well? 

Gem - hopefully this might be the natural BFP that you so long for, that would be fantastic, keep us posted.

Another quick update from me (sorry it's all very me me me!!):  E/C was wednesday.  ET was today.  The free fluid in the uterus had gone although the hydrosalpinx is still there.  I had 2 embies put back, both grade 1, a 4 cell and a 5 cell (though i'm still not too sure about the difference in cells!).  I was sedated for E/T and G was allowed to stay with me thoughout so he saw the embies going back in.

They have said if the remaining 3 embies can make it to 8 cell by tomorrow then we can freeze them.

If no pregnancy this time tubes will be removed i believe, they clinic just felt i'd come too far this time for tubal surgery!

Fingers crossed, test date 25/7/08 

Love n luck to you all...xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ, sending you lots of   and    Am happy to hear that you were able to go ahead with ET, and will also most likely have frosties.  Am thinking of you.


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

EJ
Just quickly dropping by to wish you all the luck in the world - I am thinking of you and sending you lots of     for a positive outcome.

With love

Carrie X


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Wishing you lots of luck EJ and Gem. 
Had another growth scan a couple of weeks ago and baby weighed 4lbs 9 oz. which is fine. Been taking the Beta Blockers. 3 more weeks to go at work and then maternity leave, it seems to have gone so quick now. Actually bought some stuff for the baby now too! Hope every one else is ok.
x


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Carrie - how are you now?  You'll have to give us an update.  I guess it is too soon for a healed wound just yet?  How is Ramsay, such a lil cutie you have there.

Neptune - wow, where has the time gone, how long are you planning on having off work?  Bet you can't wait for your last day of work?

I had really bad a/f type pains last night and was so convinced it was all over (all be it really early, only 3 days post-transfer!) but feeling lots better today and going to blame it in them damned cyclogest pessaries.

Hope everyone else is well...xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Carrie, how are you hun?  You went through such an awful time physically when your son was born.  I do hope that things are better for you now.  How is the little guy?

neptune, you've had a rough few months as well and I hope you're doing ok.  Sounds like your growing bubs is doing great.  Wow, that's exciting..not much longer for you now.

EJ, af like pains can be a good sign too, so don't give up.  And as you said, those nasty drugs can also have such an affect.  When do you test?  Are you off work?  The 2ww is such torture.  

Had stomach issues on the weekend again.  Not sure if it was pouchitis (but it was mostly strong burning as oppose to cramping), but was really worried that once again, it was acting up at a time when i need to be able to eat healthy.  It's not as bad today though (knock on wood) so am hoping it was just something I ate.

Still have to wait another month for our test results, but at least July/Aug is a busy month so should help time pass.

Hi also to jayb, ritzi, gemmy, and anyone else I've missed.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

sorry been AWOL for a while - life gets in the way sometimes  

EJ sending loads of   that this is the one for you  

jayb - so glad things are progressing for you and your very special sister  

hetty - welcome hun   

carrie and neptune - hoping all is well with you and your bubba's  

ready - sorry re the pouchitis hun   not fun i know......your tx must be soon now?

i am still ill - saw my surgeon today who is only ever vaguely helpful. 
8 months open wound and finally my surgeon thinks i need to see a plastic surgeon to close it. so more surgery  
my A&E episodes have stopped due mostly to not eating in the afternoon/evening - so my surgeon will write a letter - i eat a big meal - get to A&E when the pain inevitably hits and they should scan me straight away to see what is happening   sounds like fun....just got to remember to find and take said letter with me 
my MRI showed no crohns - but did find a growth in my uterus so back to a gynae for more prodding.....fun! 

lots of love to you all, ritz


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ, just checking in on you.  When do you test?  Sending you lots of positive vibes.  Am thinking of you.

ritzi, just can't believe all that you've had to go through with your wound still being open.  Good at least you've found a way to manage the stomach attacks...but that's an awful way to live with nothing to eat after lunch.  Funny how digestion is always the strongest in the evening (I remember that from colitis days).  Hope you're ok and the dr's can get you better.  It's been way too long for you.

Not much new here.  Just waiting for our follow up appointment to see if we can go ahead with ivf.  If our test results are still bad, then I'll have to see a specialized surgeon to see if he'll even do a lap on me with my JPouch (which will terify me if he does do it...and if not, then we won't be able to try again....so just PRAY that things are better and we can just do ivf).

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi girls, very quickly i test tomorrow - not feeling overly hopeful but will let you all know....


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ, sending you lots of           Often there are no signs so don't give up.  I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Girls

Went for another transvaginal scan yesterday afternoon... my 2 cysts have grown!!  I'm booked in to have them aspirated next tuesday!!  Am really scared about this..in case he perforates anything!!  I know i'm over reacting but i find it hard to trust hospital people after what happened a couple of years ago when i had surgery....

Must admit that my consultant is a sweetheart and i'm sure i'm good hands...  He's hoping the cysts are fluid and not choclate ones as this will mean almost for sure i have Endo....  he said they are harder to drain aswell...

To say i'm pooping myself about having this done is an understatement...  plus i'll only be heavily sedated for it...  i thot they would've knocked me out for it..eeeeeek!!

Huggs to all xxx


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Thinking about you today EJ. x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

EJ thinking of you hun       

gemz - good to hear from you - don't worry too much about the cysts....i've had loads of procedures under sedation and didn't feel a thing - like a nice strong drink!  

ready - when is your appointment hun?   and   that you can go ahead!!!

thanks for the sympathy re my situation   i'm ok just fed up really. i have to have a barium meal in august too so lots to look foward too     still these things are sent to try us.  no appointment as yet for plastics but hoping it won't be long. work are getting a bit huffy that i'm still on reduced duties!  
the A&E letter arrived today so i'm now looking for a free day where i can fill myself with chinese food and then spend the night at casualty!  

hi to all not mentioned - neptune how are you and bubs? 

love to you all - Ritz


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way............................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=150748.new#new


----------

